#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Дзэн и прибежище

## Сякухати

Подскажите есть ли в дзэн ритуал принятия прибежища как в других буддизских школах. И вообще что нужно для того чтобы считаться полноправным практиком дзэн. Про дзюкай я знаю, но это не то, хотелось бы услишать - может быть кто то знает именно про принятие прибежища. Знаю что в тибетском буддизм с прибежища начинается путь буддиста, но сколько ни спрашиваю у дзэн буддистов никто ничего определенного толком сказать не может. Считается ли нормой практика дзадзэн без принятия прибежища, кто дает это посвещение ( если дает), Должен ли обязательно дать эту формулировку учитель или нормальным будет просто самовольное повторение
"Я принимаю...." Сам я практикую достаточно долго, и конечно же понимаю что формальное подтверждение не главное, но тем не мение как это делается в Китае, Японии, Корее, Вьетнаме и еще где-нибудь, где есть дзэн? :Confused:

----------


## Поляков

Вместе с принятием 5 обетов принимается и прибежище. Вроде так.

----------


## Сякухати

Да, я знаю, но считается ли нормой если человек принимает прибежище просто произнеся слова, или это "понарошку"?

----------


## Поляков

а что для вас значит "прибежище"?

----------


## Буль

> Подскажите есть ли в дзэн ритуал принятия прибежища как в других буддизских школах.


Есть




> И вообще что нужно для того чтобы считаться полноправным практиком дзэн.


Практиковать дзэн




> Считается ли нормой практика дзадзэн без принятия прибежища


Да




> кто дает это посвещение


Обычно дзэн мастер




> Должен ли обязательно дать эту формулировку учитель


Если Вы хотите стать его учеником - то да




> нормальным будет просто самовольное повторение "Я принимаю...."


Смотря что Вы поставите вместо точек




> как это делается в Китае, Японии, Корее, Вьетнаме и еще где-нибудь, где есть дзэн?


Почти одинаково, если не принимать во внимание местный колорит  :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Mendoza

Да, принятие прибежища есть (сото дзен). Посвящение дают монахи, обычно непосредственно учитель. 

Как вы себе представляете принятие прибежища в сангхе без наличия таковой? Разве что на самообман потянет.

----------


## Буль

> Да, я знаю, но считается ли нормой если человек принимает прибежище просто произнеся слова, или это "понарошку"?


Какие именно слова?

----------


## Буль

> Как вы себе представляете принятие прибежища в сангхе без наличия таковой? Разве что на самообман потянет.


В чём состоит обман? Если Сангхи нет _в наличии_, разве это означает что её нет нигде?

----------


## Сякухати

Бао, я очень рад что у вас есть чувство юмора, но я спросил серьезно и о серьезном вопросе, так что ваш ответ "смотря что вы поставите вместо точек"
скорее расстраивает чем смешит, Вот вы например практикуете вшколе Кван ум, а я практикую один дома а до ближайшей школы дзэн, день на поезде, вот я и зхотел спросить у ( может быть ) более опытных товарищей как обстоят дела с прибежищем, думаю вы знаете что в тхераваде к примеру дают прибежище любому желающему, не обязательно становится чьим то учеником. Но дело не в Этом.Уважаемые участники форума, ради Будды если вы не знаете про эту тему, не пытайтесь продемонстрировать свою эрудицию, или грубо говоря не флудите.

----------


## Сякухати

Да , Поляков, а что для вас означает прибежище? Буддист ничего не знающий о принятии прибежища - не буддист вовсе.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, я очень рад что у вас есть чувство юмора, но я спросил серьезно и о серьезном вопросе, так что ваш ответ "смотря что вы поставите вместо точек"
> скорее расстраивает чем смешит


Честно говоря я и не собирался Вас смешить. Это очень важно, что Вы будете говорить и мне кажется странным, что Вы этого не можете здесь написать. Поэтому и уточняю. Совершенно серьёзно.




> Вот вы например практикуете вшколе Кван ум, а я практикую один дома


Я тоже практикую один. Разве можно сделать свою работу пополам с кем-то другим?




> думаю вы знаете что в тхераваде к примеру дают прибежище любому желающему, не обязательно становится чьим то учеником.


И в дзэн то же самое.

Мне кажется Вы подспудно соединяете принятие Прибежища и вход в линию дзэн в единое целое. На самом деле это два разных события, и даже два разных ритуала.

Уж извините меня за стиль, отвечаю так, как умею  :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Подскажите есть ли в дзэн ритуал принятия прибежища как в других буддизских школах. И вообще что нужно для того чтобы считаться полноправным практиком дзэн. Про дзюкай я знаю, но это не то, хотелось бы услишать - может быть кто то знает именно про принятие прибежища. Знаю что в тибетском буддизм с прибежища начинается путь буддиста, но сколько ни спрашиваю у дзэн буддистов никто ничего определенного толком сказать не может. Считается ли нормой практика дзадзэн без принятия прибежища, кто дает это посвещение ( если дает), Должен ли обязательно дать эту формулировку учитель или нормальным будет просто самовольное повторение
> "Я принимаю...." Сам я практикую достаточно долго, и конечно же понимаю что формальное подтверждение не главное, но тем не мение как это делается в Китае, Японии, Корее, Вьетнаме и еще где-нибудь, где есть дзэн?


Обряда принятия прибежища, как это в Школе "Кван Ум", нет. Другое дело, что без принятия трех драгоценностей, Будды, Дхармы, Сангхи, как таковой и практики буддизма нет. Это просто, как говорится, априори подразумевается. Поэтому, в нашей Школе, прежде чем приступить к формальной практике, всегда делается три полных поклона - Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе. Если вы понимаете смысл и важность этих понятий и практикуете в соответствии с этим, это и есть прибежище. В этом смысле, посвящения нет.
Другое дело, если вы принимаете обеты. Пять обетов или более, их можно принять только у учителя. Дзен мастера или у учителя, получившего передачу Дхармы у Дзен мастера в какой-либо линии передачи учения.
Практика дзен - это практика в определенной традиции дзен. Без связи с традицией, учением передаваемым от мастера к мастеру, быть учеником дзен, мягко говоря, достаточно трудно  :Wink:

----------


## Secundus

Сякухати, зачем Вам прибежище ?

пусть дзадзэн войдет в Ваши плоть и кровь, остальное - не имеет значения 

p.s. для модераторов: изменил последние слова, плиз не удаляйте, я всего лишь хочу отсечь ум спрашивающего от слов.

----------


## Secundus

> ... И вообще что нужно для того чтобы считаться полноправным практиком дзэн...


просто сядьте в дзадзэн

----------


## Ersh

> я всего лишь хочу отсечь ум спрашивающего от слов.


Вот это-то и настораживает...

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Secundus

> Вот это-то и настораживает...


скорее всего, неправильно выразился, скорее отсечь привязанность к мысленным представлениям\конструкциям о необходимости некоего прибежища (ибо пока это всего лишь слова, концепции беспокойного ума), показать пустотность волнений ума, который считает себя недостаточным (вплоть до недойстойности) для дзадзэн без предварительного принятия убежища и генерирует массу мыслей по этому поводу.

Такой вопрос Сякухати тот же самый, что и задавали все идущие на протяжении веков: мы все помним коаны на вопросы что есть будда, в чем суть дхармы и прочее - как минимум ответы вроде умыть лицо, помыть чашку или кипарис во дворе (да хоть что). 

p.s. ну вот, мой повседневный ум сам не удержался и сгенерировал мильон слов )), извините меня все ! ))

----------


## Mendoza

> В чём состоит обман? Если Сангхи нет _в наличии_, разве это означает что её нет нигде?


Метафизикой развлекаетесь?

В подходе "сам себе даю прибежище и сам у себя его принимаю" мне видится создание иллюзий в сознании занимающегося.

----------


## Сякухати

"Я принимаю Прибежище в Будде, я принимаю прибежище в дхарме, я принимаю прибежище в сангхе". где иллюзия?

----------


## Mendoza

Иллюзия в том, что Вам кажется что этого достаточно. 

Здесь мы, как мне кажется, снова можем выйти на древний уклон от генеральной линии, под названием "Дзен без учителя". Отмечу только, словами классика: "Пока у вас нет хорошего учителя, лучше не учится" (Доген, Гакудо Едзин-Сю/Принципы изучения пути).

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/wheel282a.htm - неплохой текст по принятию прибежища, сводящий воедино объяснение сути и содержащий пояснения по процедуре.

Заострю ваше внимание на пункте VI, "Принятие прибежища". Я согласен с автором, что "в буддийской традиции считается недостаточным в нормальных условиях принимать прибежище на одном лишь мысленном уровне". 

Первый аспект - квалифицированный наставник (по тхеравадинскому тексту - монах с полным посвящением и хорошей репутацией) в состоянии определить, серьёзны ли ваши намерения.  

Второй аспект - монах  проводящие посвящение - воплощение дхармы, проявление будды и часть сангхи. Если у вас есть твёрдая уверенность, что вы уже являетесь благородным последователем, достигшим надмирского пути, дайте им это засвидетельствовать. Уверен, им это доставит только положительные эмоции.

Продолжу. Если вы самостоятельно принимаете прибежище у самого себя, то тут несколько вариантов:
1) вы уже достигли высокого уровня реализации - тогда, как мне кажется изначальный вопрос топика вообще не сможет возникнуть
2) если о пункте 1) говорить рано, то вы можете быть  не уверены в своих намерениях, и боитесь их высказать
3) вы не доверяете существующим традициям передачи учения и следуете своему собственному пониманию "как оно должно быть". Тогда может перестанем называть плод вашего ума дзеном? 

PS: всё вышесказанное - сугубо моё личное мнение.

----------


## Сякухати

"Иллюзия в том, что Вам кажется что этого достаточно." откуда вы знаете что мне кажется? Вначале беседы я посавил вопрос немного по-другому, но кажется не обозначил что нуждаюсь в психологической помощи.
"Если вы самостоятельно принимаете прибежище у самого себя, то тут несколько вариантов", послушайте Шерлок Холмс, я бы срадостью принял прибежище у опытного дзенского наставника, если бы таковой имелся и давал это самое прибежище, личноя таких не знаю. Как говорят за неимением горничной любят дворника. 
А теперь я дам вам совет,  не мните себя хранителем традиции в которой вы разбираетесь не более других форумчан.
все сказанное выше тоже мое сугубо личное мнение

----------


## Сякухати

да забыл, спасибо за ссылку. Тхеравадинские тексты очень актуальны в вопросе "дзэн и прибежище"

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> я бы срадостью принял прибежище у опытного дзенского наставника, если бы таковой имелся и давал это самое прибежище, личноя таких не знаю.


Если вы живете на Украине, то можно съездить в Польшу. Там можно найти учителя. Навскидку дзен мастер Бон Шим (школа Кван Ум) и дзен мастер Кайсен (Сото). Вот здесь есть адреса множества центров в Польше: есть сото, есть риндзай - все, что душе угодно.

----------


## Mendoza

Сякухати:

Тхеравадинский текст и подход изложенный в нём не отличался от увиденного в Сото Дзен. 

Не знаете мастера - хороший повод познакомиться с ними. Учителя Кван-Ум и Сото регулярно появляются в пост-советском пространстве. Как указал Поляков, для жителей Украины также актуальна Польша.

----------


## Поляков

Или в Венгрию можно поехать в дзен-монастырь.

----------


## Буль

> В подходе "сам себе даю прибежище и сам у себя его принимаю" мне видится создание иллюзий в сознании занимающегося.


Насколько я понимаю буддийскую традицию принятия Прибежища, то:

1. Субъект не даёт Прибежище, но принимает его
2. Принимает не у себя, но в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе

Когда субъект принял решение принять Прибежище, это фактически означает что он уже принял его.

Является ли при этом необходимым присутствие Сагхи? Мне кажется что найти ответ на этот вопрос проще, если прежде ответить на вопрос зачем при этом ритуале присутствие Сангхи?

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Насколько я понимаю буддийскую традицию принятия Прибежища, то:
> 
> 1. Субъект не даёт Прибежище, но принимает его
> 2. Принимает не у себя, но в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе
> 
> Когда субъект принял решение принять Прибежище, это фактически означает что он уже принял его.
> 
> Является ли при этом необходимым присутствие Сагхи? Мне кажется что найти ответ на этот вопрос проще, если прежде ответить на вопрос зачем при этом ритуале присутствие Сангхи?


Может быть, потому что Сангха это конкретные живые люди, а не просто идея?

----------


## Сякухати

помоему сангха это не просто группа практикующих а группа хранителей дхармы, но этьо не важно. разве люди создающие сайты, пишущие книги, просто общающиеся в форуме не сангха? Я лично чувствую связь со всеми практикующими, мне приятно думать что в мире есть люди которые также стремяться к нирване и просветлению, которые не смотря ни на что стремятся жить, руководствуясь идеалом бодхисаттвы. пусть я с ними не знаком, но я знаю что они, тоесть вы есть, мы с вами общаемся и расстояние не помеха. в общем и Будда, и дхарма и сангха все есть

----------


## Буль

> Может быть, потому что Сангха это конкретные живые люди, а не просто идея?


И как от этого факта меняется суть дела?

----------


## Поляков

> И как от этого факта меняется суть дела?


Примерно так же, как в том случае, когда вы имеете дело с картинкой из журнала Playboy и конкретной живой барышней.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

Почему Вы так решили?

----------


## Ho Shim

> И как от этого факта меняется суть дела?


Ну, не факт, это всего лишь мое предположение. Но, к примеру, монахом просто так, поняв, что это тебе близко и соответствует твоим убеждениям стать нельзя. То есть, никто не запретит тебе выполнять подразумеваемые обязательства, конечно. Но посвятить тебя в буддистские монахи могут только три других буддистских монаха. Я еще не настолько проник в _суть дела_ буддизма, чтобы однозначно что-то заявлять по этому поводу  :Wink:  Почему обеты в нашей школе принимаются только у Мастеров Дзен? Меняется ли от этого суть дела?

----------


## Поляков

> Почему Вы так решили?


Очень просто. Сангха - традиционно монашеская община. В нашей ситуации, где монахов можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки, просто община совместно практикующих (некоторым, правда, такое определение не по душе). Вобщем, сангха - это конкретные люди, которые практикуют конкретные методы, дошедшие до нас посредством конкретной линии передачи. Сангха - это живая традиция. Видимо, не будет большим  преувеличением сказать, что вобще нет никакой практики дхармы вне буддийской общины. Это либо академические занятия, либо кружки любителей тибетской иконописи, индийской философии, китайской каллиграфии и т.п. Это во-первых.

Во-вторых, Сангха - это реальная и ощутимая помощь в практике. Когда ты практикуешь один, велика вероятность пойти на поводу своих фантазий и сойти с ума в той или иной форме, либо просто забить на практику. Другие практикующие, просто одним своим присутствием, помогают все это преодолеть и корректируют твою практику. Кроме того, когда ты приходишь на совместную практику, тебе не остается ничего другого как практиковать. Когда ты практикуешь один, нужна серьезная самодисциплина, что бывает крайне тяжело. Поверь мне как человеку, который очень редко бывает на совместных практиках - это не просто топтание на месте, это регресс. 

"If you are alone, it's easy to hold your own ideas: "Only my way!" Then you are separate from other people, and your thinking and opinions grow stronger and stronger. Then your mind becomes narrow and tight; it has many walls." - это дзен мастер Сунг Сан (отличный текст по вопросу - Practicing Alone).

Конечно, приятно считать себя продвинутым человеком и принимать прибежище у цветов и камней, но это как с журналом Playboy - симуляция, если не говорить грубо.


П.С. Вот еще о принятии прибежища. Гуру Падмасамбхава: 


> "Благородная Цогял спросила учителя: 
> Какие благие качества проистекают от принятия прибежища?
> 
> Учитель ответил: 
> Принятие прибежища обладает восемью благими качествами.
> 
> 1. Ты присоединяешься к группе буддистов. Когда ты примешь прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, тебя станут называть буддисткой. Не приняв прибежища, ты не сможешь присоединиться к группе буддистов, даже если объявишь себя святой, великой практикующей или самим Буддой."


Полностью текст "Принятие прибежища".

----------


## Буль

> Но, к примеру, монахом просто так, поняв, что это тебе близко и соответствует твоим убеждениям стать нельзя. То есть, никто не запретит тебе выполнять подразумеваемые обязательства, конечно. Но посвятить тебя в буддистские монахи могут только три других буддистских монаха.


А нам шашечки или поехать?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Почему обеты в нашей школе принимаются только у Мастеров Дзен?


Мне кажется потому, что существует такая возможность




> Меняется ли от этого суть дела?


Вот мы тут это и выясняем  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Уважаемый Поляков, я прочитал Ваше сообщение, более того, считаю Ваши мысли, выраженные там, в целом правильными.

Действительно, очень хорошо для практики иметь поддержку и помощь Сангхи. Никто, уж по крайней мере не я, с тут этим не спорил.

Но речь здесь шла не о практике, а о принятии Прибежища, и о необходимости для этого физического присутствия Сангхи. Лично мне не понятен смысл такого присутствия как обязательного условия. Вы, как видно из Вашего сравнения "женщина - картинка из журнала", придерживаетесь других соображений. Вот их-то мне и хотелось увидеть в ключе "обязательное физическое присутствие Сангхи как условие для принятия Прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях".

Не могли бы Вы мне объяснить свою точку зрения более подробно?

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Сякухати

ссылаясь на тхеравадинский текст Мендозы ( :Big Grin:  ) уяснил, что если рядом нет монаха можно и в одиночку принимать прибежище. Да и кто из нас не самоудовлетворялся? кто считает это зазорным? в случе сравнения прибежища в одиночку со знакомством с картинкой, неизбежно понимаешь, что и тоо и другое происходит от нехватки. В случае прибежища т нехватки сангхи. Вот вы пишите, поедтье мол в Польшу или венгрию или еще куда. нет проблем, я планирую в китай поехать, но суть не в этом, а суть в том, что приехав в венгрию или еще куда видишь ЧУЖИХ людей, и обряд посвящения превращается в церемонию для галочки. Ну посудите сами, человек допустим практикует дзен и учавствует в ритритах и короче в теме допустим лет 20, и естесственно знает о дхарме не мало, вопрос на кой ему "для галочки" если он и так буддист. К тому же как я знаю в сото нет прибежища как такового, понятия такого нет, есть понятие включенное в церемонию дзюкай, но дзюкай дают обычно через определенное время а не сразу. И что сидеть в венгрии три года? или может обойтись? кстати, замечал что любители калиграфии и философии знают буддизм и практикуют намного лучше "настоящих " буддистов

----------


## Поляков

> Вот их-то мне и хотелось увидеть в ключе "обязательное физическое присутствие Сангхи как условие для принятия Прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях".
> 
> Не могли бы Вы мне объяснить свою точку зрения более подробно?


Если Сангха физически не присутствует, как можно в ней принять прибежище? Не понимаю как это возможно, если честно. Как я уже писал выше, это же конкретные люди, а не идея, имхо.

----------


## Ho Shim

> А нам шашечки или поехать?


Монах, это не только понятное нам содержание обетов. Практика буддизма, зачастую, это не только то, что мы о ней думаем. Прежде всего - правильная ситуация  :Smilie: 




> Мне кажется потому, что существует такая возможность


Нет, не существует.
Буддийские Учителя других линий часто считают важным именно принятие прибежища в присутствии Учителя и Сангхи. В нашей школе, если ты учавствуешь в формальной совместной практике, то делаешь это, так сказать, по умолчанию - перед началом практики три поклона и первая сутра, которую мы поем, Поклонение Трем драгоценностям. Там прямым корейским текстом написано: "Мы поклоняемся (далее по списку) ... Наше единственное желание в том, чтобы три неистощимые драгоценности с состраданием и любовью приняли наше поклонение преданности и укрепили нас духовно"




> Вот мы тут это и выясняем


Если я тут что-то и выяснил, так это то, что мало толку от сочувствия, к примеру, судьбе сомалийского народа, выраженного у экрана телевизора  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Если Сангха физически не присутствует, как можно в ней принять прибежище? Не понимаю как это возможно, если честно. Как я уже писал выше, это же конкретные люди, а не идея, имхо.


А как Вы, при таких рассуждениях, принимали Прибежище в Будде? Ведь Вы же, наверное, не требовали Его личного присутствия при этом?

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Практика буддизма, зачастую, это не только то, что мы о ней думаем.


*Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара во время осуществления глубокой праджня-парамиты ясно увидел, что все пять скандх пусты*




> Буддийские Учителя других линий часто считают важным именно принятие прибежища в присутствии Учителя и Сангхи.


Почему они это считают важным?




> В нашей школе, если ты учавствуешь в формальной совместной практике, то делаешь это, так сказать, по умолчанию - перед началом практики три поклона и первая сутра, которую мы поем, Поклонение Трем драгоценностям. Там прямым корейским текстом написано: "Мы поклоняемся (далее по списку) ... Наше единственное желание в том, чтобы три неистощимые драгоценности с состраданием и любовью приняли наше поклонение преданности и укрепили нас духовно"


Эту же практику мы проделываем и находясь в одиночестве, разве нет?




> Если я тут что-то и выяснил, так это то, что мало толку от сочувствия, к примеру, судьбе сомалийского народа, выраженного у экрана телевизора


А у Вас есть некий "толкометр", который показывает от чего есть толк, а от чего - нет?  :Wink:  

Мне вот кажется что толк есть от всего, что имеет отражение в нашем сознании. Это хорошо видно по наличию и содержанию сновидений. Говорить можно только о полярности + интенсивности = эффективность, да и то только в том случае, если у индивида есть устойчивая цель в развитии сознания.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> А как Вы, при таких рассуждениях, принимали Прибежище в Будде? Ведь Вы же, наверное, не требовали Его личного присутствия при этом?


Почему? Когда я принимал обеты, на церемонии присутствовало порядка 30 будд.  :Big Grin:  Бао, вы к чему этот разговор ведете? Если вам не нужна Сангха - не проблема. Разве вас кто-то заставляет?

----------


## Ho Shim

> *Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара во время осуществления глубокой праджня-парамиты ясно увидел, что все пять скандх пусты*


Вы видите, что они пусты? Или вы только знаете что некий господин Авалокитешвара ясно увидел?




> Почему они это считают важным?


Я не знаю. Всего лишь высказываю предположение. Лучше спросить у них  :Wink: 




> Эту же практику мы проделываем и находясь в одиночестве, разве нет?


Совершенно не обязательно. В одиночестве каждый поступает так, как считает нужным. 




> А у Вас есть некий "толкометр", который показывает от чего есть толк, а от чего - нет?


Да, есть - новости. В Сомали ничего не меняется. Один из аспектов вопроса почему Бодхидхарма пришел в Китай  :Smilie: )




> Мне вот кажется что толк есть от всего, что имеет отражение в нашем сознании. Это хорошо видно по наличию и содержанию сновидений. Говорить можно только о полярности + интенсивности = эффективность, да и то только в том случае, если у индивида есть устойчивая цель в развитии сознания.


Прямо здесь и сейчас мне совершенно не понятно о чем вы говорите: "полярности + интенсивности = эффективность" Именно в этом, отдельно взятом, сновидении  :Wink: 

В общем-то, добавить что-то по поводу темы "Дзен и прибежище" кроме того, что я сказал здесь мне нечего. Тут уж мы, скорее всего, плавно переходим в тему Практика без учителя или практика одному  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Почему? Когда я принимал обеты, на церемонии присутствовало порядка 30 будд.


Да? А в каком Будде Вы принимали Прибежище?




> Бао, вы к чему этот разговор ведете?


Я уже писал выше: я хочу выяснить является ли обязательным условием физическое присутствие Сангхи при принятии Прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях. У Вас, несомненно, есть соображения по этому поводу?




> Если вам не нужна Сангха - не проблема. Разве вас кто-то заставляет?


Пожалуйста, не надо высказывать от моего имени то, чего я не говорил.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Вы видите, что они пусты? Или вы только знаете что некий господин Авалокитешвара ясно увидел?


только знаю. Это является объектом моей веры. А Вашей?




> Я не знаю. Всего лишь высказываю предположение. Лучше спросить у них


Ну раз пока мы не можем у них спросить, мы не можем приводить их действия в качестве довода, так ведь?  :Wink:  




> Совершенно не обязательно. В одиночестве каждый поступает так, как считает нужным.


но ведь мы МОЖЕМ совершать подобную практику в одиночестве, не так ли? И, если да, является ли она эффективной, как Вы полагаете?




> Да, есть - новости. В Сомали ничего не меняется.


Делаете выводы на единственном основании - внешних признаков? Можно сильно ошибиться  :Wink:  




> Прямо здесь и сейчас мне совершенно не понятно о чем вы говорите: "полярности + интенсивности = эффективность"


Однако это "прямо здесь и сейчас" не мешает Вам составлять последовательный текст  :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Я уже писал выше: я хочу выяснить является ли обязательным условием физическое присутствие Сангхи при принятии Прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях. У Вас, несомненно, есть соображения по этому поводу?


 Так я уже ответил, чуть выше.

----------


## Буль

Выше из всех Ваших соображений на эту тему я нашёл только то, что Вы считаете физическое присутствие Сангхи необходимым просто потому, что "не можете себе представить" обратного. Я правильно Вас понял?

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

Да, правильно.

----------


## Буль

Ну что на это можно сказать? Только то, что Ваше представление о процессе не обязано быть единственно правильным  :Wink:  

_There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy_

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Ну что на это можно сказать? Только то, что Ваше представление о процессе не обязано быть единственно правильным


Зачем тогда спрашиваете?

----------


## Буль

Ну... хотел что-то новое узнать  :Wink:

----------


## Ho Shim

> только знаю. Это является объектом моей веры. А Вашей?


Нет. Объектом исследования  :Wink: 




> Ну раз пока мы не можем у них спросить, мы не можем приводить их действия в качестве довода, так ведь?


Я, в общем-то, и не в качестве довода. Просто обращаю внимание на такую особенность некоторых ритуалов, выражаемую действиями Учителей. В известных мне буддистских школах можно принять обеты (а зачастую и прибежище) только у Учителя (или носителя традиции, к примеру, монаха), вокруг которого есть сангха, состоящая из конкретных людей. Не будем сейчас говорить о том, что все зависит от ситуации, это уже другой разговор.




> но ведь мы МОЖЕМ совершать подобную практику в одиночестве, не так ли? И, если да, является ли она эффективной, как Вы полагаете?


Не знаю. Время покажет. Про эффективность практики в одиночестве и не в одиночестве тут приводили ссылку. Метод обучения в нашей школе опирается на совместную практику, не отрицая никакой другой. Везде свои особенности.




> Делаете выводы на единственном основании - внешних признаков? Можно сильно ошибиться


Вам доступны другие источники информации? Внешние, внутренние - весьма условное разделение  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Нет. Объектом исследования


Любопытно! А как Вы исследуете то, что Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара когда-то реализовал то, что все пять скандх пусты?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Я, в общем-то, и не в качестве довода. Просто обращаю внимание на такую особенность некоторых ритуалов, выражаемую действиями Учителей. В известных мне буддистских школах можно принять обеты (а зачастую и прибежище) только у Учителя (или носителя традиции, к примеру, монаха), вокруг которого есть сангха, состоящая из конкретных людей. Не будем сейчас говорить о том, что все зависит от ситуации, это уже другой разговор.


Конечно, возмём это на заметку. Но пока нам не ясны причины этого проявления - мне кажется не следует на их основании делать выводы.  :Wink:  




> Не знаю. Время покажет.


Однако есть более эффективные методы познания, чем простое наблюдение динамики процесса во времени, не находите?




> Метод обучения в нашей школе опирается на совместную практику, не отрицая никакой другой. Везде свои особенности.


Таким образом, мы пришли с Вами к выводу что этот метод не является единственно верным?




> Вам доступны другие источники информации? Внешние, внутренние - весьма условное разделение


Но мне кажется что, находясь в ясном сознании, мы вполне способны их дифференцировать, Вы согласны?

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Любопытно! А как Вы исследуете то, что Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара когда-то реализовал то, что все пять скандх пусты?


Подойдите поближе, я Вам подробно покажу  :Smilie: 




> Однако есть более эффективные методы познания, чем простое наблюдение динамики процесса во времени, не находите?


А чем вас не устраивает _наблюдение динамики процесса во времени_? Вам нужно что-то еще?  :Smilie: 




> Таким образом, мы пришли с Вами к выводу что этот метод не является единственно верным?


Есть одна единственно верная вещь: когда звонит будильник - вставайте  :Smilie: 




> Но мне кажется что, находясь в ясном сознании, мы вполне способны их дифференцировать, Вы согласны?


Находясь в ясном сознании можно их и не деференцировать  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Ну... хотел что-то новое узнать


Типа, просто поболтать?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> А чем вас не устраивает _наблюдение динамики процесса во времени_? Вам нужно что-то еще?


Однонаправленной стреловидностью этого самого времени.

----------


## Буль

> Типа, просто поболтать?


Нет, именно *узнать*

----------


## Поляков

> Нет, именно *узнать*


Лучший способ  - принять прибежище, усердно практиковать и достичь просветления. Тогда и узнаете.

----------


## Буль

Я имел ввиду: узнать Ваше мнение по теме

----------


## Поляков

> Я имел ввиду: узнать Ваше мнение по теме


Вы его узнали еще на предыдущей странице. И зачем вам оно? Для того что бы сказать, что "оно не обязано быть единственно правильным"? Я вас не понимаю, если честно.

----------


## Сякухати

http://www.club-shaolin.ru/chan/sanbao.htm

----------


## Артур Гуахо

На этой дороге не бывает попутчиков, здесь приветствуются смелые, решительные люди, которым нет ни какого дела до чьих-то сомнений.

----------


## Буль

Это Вы про какую дорогу?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Очень живая тема, действительно ВЫ правы, есть что узнать, особенно живость ответов меня радует, напоминает анекдоты про эстонцев.

----------


## Secundus

ну, дзэнцы, уже на пять страниц выяснение отношений раскатали...

лучше скажите, кто из вас на ретрит Кайсен-роси пойдет ?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Где и когда.

----------


## Mendoza

Сэссин с Мастером Кайсеном в России.
22-25 мая 2008 г.

Место проведения: Ретритный центр Дзогчен-общины. Московская обл., г. Павловский Посад. 

Время проведения: Заезд 22 мая до 21.00. Окончание сэссина 25 мая, после обеда. 

Контакты: Заявки принимаются по адресу: srymar@gmail.com
и по телефонам: +7 916 795 11 89 (Моск); +7 951 665 61 24 (Спб)

http://www.zen-kaisen.ru

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Большое спасибо, в Петергофе вэто время очень много работы, не вырваться.

----------


## Kleon

Давайте по теме. А если практикующий принял прибежище у одного учителя, а практикует у другого, или даже в другой традиции? Правильно ли это или нет? Например приезжает лама Оле Нидал, а человек практикует дзен, но коль так важно принять прибежище он его принимает у того учителя, с которым он может непосредственно встретитсья, будет ли он считаться посвященным буддистом, или же принятие пяти обетов необходимо именно в той традиции, в которой человек практикует?

----------


## dongen

В Лотосовой сутре есть красивая строка: " Будда сам всегда знает наши мысли."
Будет дзенский мастер - хорошо, можно и у него принять прибежище, если ещё будут сомнения.  :Smilie: 
Важно внутреннее прочтение Прибежища, настрой Сердца. Глава О покаянии в Сутре помоста 6 Патриарха (алтарная сутра) - там чётко прописано дзенское понимание и прочтение Прибежища.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Давайте по теме. А если практикующий принял прибежище у одного учителя, а практикует у другого, или даже в другой традиции? Правильно ли это или нет? Например приезжает лама Оле Нидал, а человек практикует дзен, но коль так важно принять прибежище он его принимает у того учителя, с которым он может непосредственно встретитсья, будет ли он считаться посвященным буддистом, или же принятие пяти обетов необходимо именно в той традиции, в которой человек практикует?


Принять пять обетов: что это значит? Последний абзац особенно  :Wink:

----------


## Kleon

Отлично. Почему тогда у Кайсена сразу нельзя заявить о своей готовности стать буддой?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Отлично. Почему тогда у Кайсена сразу нельзя заявить о своей готовности стать буддой?


В Кван Ум можно принять пять обетов, после года практики в дзэн-центре.

----------


## Kleon

Ясно :Smilie:

----------


## Enso

> Отлично. Почему тогда у Кайсена сразу нельзя заявить о своей готовности стать буддой?


Для того, чтобы получить Прибежище у Мастера Кайсена, нужно практиковать в сангхе не менее двух лет.

----------


## Саша Рымарь

Ну, не обязательно не менее двух лет.. Все зависит от ситуации, от того, что за человек. Но, конечно, какое-то время в сангхе точно нужно пратиковать. Да и посвящение в бодхисаттвы - это не просто 5 обетов, это принятие на себя определенных обязательств перед сангхой и мастером.

----------


## Chantu

Увыжаемая Саша если это возможно и удобно в данном месте то интересно подробности принятия 5 обетов.

----------


## dongen

У Кайсена можно просить сразу, можно и настаивать - он сам решит. Всегда есть исключения  :Wink:

----------


## dongen

то же в других школах. Настоящих школах ДЗЕН.

----------


## Саша Рымарь

> Увыжаемая Саша если это возможно и удобно в данном месте то интересно подробности принятия 5 обетов.


Это общепознавательный вопрос или важный для вас лично? Если второе, то напишите, пожалуйста, мне на почту srymar@gmail.com. 
Если первое, то 5 обетов у нас не принимают.

----------


## Chantu

это первое....и все таки наверное есть аналогия ?

----------


## Саша Рымарь

Да, есть церемония принятия обетов бодхисаттвы. Ваши друзья на ней были в этот ретрит, могут подробно рассказать  :Smilie:  На посвящении человек перед лицом всей сангхи и своего учителя приносит обет практиковать ради спасения всех существ, получает кесу, которую до этого сшил, и новое имя. Это посвящение принимают люди, которые хотят показать мастеру и сангхе, что они готовы учиться и принимать на себя более серьезные обязанности в сангхе.

----------


## Мусуби

Вчера принимали прибежище у ламы Оле,может это и лишь условность,но три драгоценности ещё никто  не отменял и почему бы в слух не заявить,что они для тебя в жизни являются наиважнейшими.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Это не условность, это очень важный этап в практике. Поздравляю!

----------


## Song Goku

> Вчера принимали прибежище у ламы Оле,может это и лишь условность,но три драгоценности ещё никто  не отменял и почему бы в слух не заявить,что они для тебя в жизни являются наиважнейшими.


вроде Вы придерживаетесь Цаодун, так зачем же принимать прибежище от НЕ монаха да еще и кагью? :Stick Out Tongue:  а может коллекционируете прибежища? 
А вопрос ко всем: может ли Не монах раздавать прибежища?

----------


## Буль

> А вопрос ко всем: может ли Не монах раздавать прибежища?


Что значит - "раздавать"? Прибежище принимают, а не раздают

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Норбу

Не монах может и не такое!  :Smilie:  тем более ОН.

----------


## Song Goku

> Что значит - "раздавать"? Прибежище принимают, а не раздают


Так вот есть и такие. кто раздает...не будучи монахом...., что за нарушение традиций.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Song Goku

> Не монах может и не такое!  тем более ОН.


Он - это Ваше клишта-мановиджняна?

----------


## Норбу

ух какие слова... ОН это тот самый Оле Нидал.

----------


## Song Goku

> ух какие слова... ОН это тот самый Оле Нидал.


выкиньте это!

----------


## Норбу

> выкиньте это!


к счастью, я его и не брал, чтобы выкидывать  :Smilie:

----------


## Song Goku

> к счастью, я его и не брал, чтобы выкидывать


тогда отбросьте и это! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Норбу

> тогда отбросьте и это!


угу, щас прям!

----------


## Мусуби

> вроде Вы придерживаетесь Цаодун


Я не знаю,что такое цаодун,поэтому не могу сказать придерживаюся я этого или нет, 


> так зачем же принимать прибежище от НЕ монаха


Не знал,что на это имеют право только монахи,дайте ссылку. 


> да еще и кагью?


А кагью это тоже буддизм или вы считаете все они чепухой занимаются со времён Миларепы


> а может коллекционируете прибежища?


Зто первое,но идея хорошая, надо будет воспользоваться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Song Goku

> Я не знаю,что такое цаодун,поэтому не могу сказать придерживаюся я этого или нет, Не знал,что на это имеют право только монахи,дайте ссылку. А кагью это тоже буддизм или вы считаете все они чепухой занимаются со времён МиларепыЗто первое,но идея хорошая, надо будет воспользоваться.


Цаодун-кит., а по-японски Сото, Чоге- по корейски....
Буддизм да не буддизм....уууааауу, я глупая обезьяна, ааауууааа

----------


## Ersh

Можно принимать Прибежище не только у монаха, но и у любого мирского официального наставника Дхармы любой традиции. Кстати, Прибежище и обеты можно так же время от времени принимать снова.

----------


## Song Goku

> Можно принимать Прибежище не только у монаха, но и у любого мирского официального наставника Дхармы любой традиции. Кстати, Прибежище и обеты можно так же время от времени принимать снова.


Простите, что перечу Вам, но со слов монаха знаю это... К тому же прибежище в Сангхе от мирянина как можно принять? А если следовать наставлению Шестого патриарха, то и Прибежище не нужно, да и практика зачем, ведь Просветление ничем не обусловлено, самотаково...
P.S.Да и при нашей встрече помнится Вы говаривали, что только монахи дают Прибежище :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Song Goku

Извините, немного не в тему, как дела с переводом? А в тему- какое-такое официальное лицо, передающее Дхарму от сердца к сердцу? Или Вы просто не хотите продуцировать распри, но ведь это чаньский раздел... В смысле, не иду к кагьюкинцем и не поношу их.... :Confused:  А, вообще надо все точки над I расставить...

----------


## Ersh

Во-первых давайте разделим мухи и котлеты. Прибежище - Прибежищем, передача от сердца к сердцу - передачей от сердца к сердцу. Принятие Прибежища вовсе не предполагает такую передачу, хотя оно может произойти и во время принятия Прибежища. Для того, чтобы такая передача произошла, нужно иметь довольно тесную связь с Учителем.
Повторю - не просто от мирянина, а от Наставника Дхармы, каковым Оле Нидал, несомненно является.
Теперь о Шестом Патриархе - где это он говорил, что Прибежище принимать не надо?

----------


## Song Goku

> Во-первых давайте разделим мухи и котлеты. Прибежище - Прибежищем, передача от сердца к сердцу - передачей от сердца к сердцу. Принятие Прибежища вовсе не предполагает такую передачу, хотя оно может произойти и во время принятия Прибежища. Для того, чтобы такая передача произошла, нужно иметь довольно тесную связь с Учителем.
> Повторю - не просто от мирянина, а от Наставника Дхармы, каковым Оле Нидал, несомненно является.
> Теперь о Шестом Патриархе - где это он говорил, что Прибежище принимать не надо?


не говорю конкретно о Прибежище... в смысле того, что нет ничего вне Сознания, Татхагатагарбха ничем не обусловлена, а Ее благие семена все равно спонтанно реализуются, следовательно, зачем Прибежище, зачем практика, зачем Виная, если Все самотаково?! а насчет Оле........Wo shi bu cong  ming hou zi? dan shi ta pien zi ji!

----------


## Ersh

Извините, не совсем понимаю Ваш пиньин :Smilie:  Отрицание ставится перед shi обычно. По-моему не pien, а pian, и при чем здесь обезьяна? :Wink:  Лучше иероглифами или в личку.
Это для просветленного Хуэйнэна все самотаково, нам еще надо эту самотаковость обнаружить. Почему Хуэйнэн не отрицал необходимость практики, не задумывались?

----------


## Song Goku

> Извините, не совсем понимаю Ваш пиньин Отрицание ставится перед shi обычно. По-моему не pien, а pian, и при чем здесь обезьяна? Лучше иероглифами или в личку.
> Это для просветленного Хуэйнэна все самотаково, нам еще надо эту самотаковость обнаружить. Почему Хуэйнэн не отрицал необходимость практики, не задумывались?


на компутере иероглифов нету.... Вы правы , ошибся, bu shi (  я глупая обезьяна)

----------


## Ersh

Как мне говорил один из моих Учителей - для правильного понимания Сутры Сердца надо учитывать, что это не единое учение, а сборник наставлений, которые давал Хуэйнен разным людям по разным поводам и в разных обстоятельствах. Но главный пафос этой Сутры один - будьте искренни в своем буддизме, подходите к практике не формально, а с пылом сердца.
Представьте себе, что Вы стоите перед Хуэйнэном - полным монахом, с полным набором обетов, и даже получившим определенное буддийское образование (не до конца, правда, об этом есть в Сутре). Вы спрашиваете его о Прибежище. Он говорит - дело не в прибежище, не в том, что Вы сидите, а в том, как Вы это делаете, с каким устремлением.
Понятное дело, что он не учит тому что все это не нужно, раз сам все это выполняет.

----------


## Song Goku

> Как мне говорил один из моих Учителей - для правильного понимания Сутры Сердца надо учитывать, что это не единое учение, а сборник наставлений, которые давал Хуэйнен разным людям по разным поводам и в разных обстоятельствах. Но главный пафос этой Сутры один - будьте искренни в своем буддизме, подходите к практике не формально, а с пылом сердца.
> Представьте себе, что Вы стоите перед Хуэйнэном - полным монахом, с полным набором обетов, и даже получившим определенное буддийское образование (не до конца, правда, об этом есть в Сутре). Вы спрашиваете его о Прибежище. Он говорит - дело не в прибежище, не в том, что Вы сидите, а в том, как Вы это делаете, с каким устремлением.
> Понятное дело, что он не учит тому что все это не нужно, раз сам все это выполняет.


 а как же история об учителе и ученике, о медитации и растирании кирпичей друг о друга.... а в отношении всяких оф. лиц в Махаяна Шраттхотпада Шастре сказано, что они носители буддийской ереси! а Алексей Александрович объяснял немного по-иному....

----------


## Ersh

> а как же история об учителе и ученике, о медитации и растирании кирпичей друг о друга.... а в отношении всяких оф. лиц в Махаяна Шраттхотпада Шастре сказано, что они носители буддийской ереси!


А как же наставление о том, что не стоит забивать себе голову Сутрами и Шастрами? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Каждое наставление дается конкретному человеку в конкретных обстоятельствах. И не все следует абсолютизировать. Притча о кирпичах - вообще не о Прибежище, а о бесплодности только одного наблюдения за дыханием. И именно о том, что нужно еще практиковать Бодхичитту.

----------


## Song Goku

> А как же наставление о том, что не стоит забивать себе голову Сутрами и Шастрами?
> Каждое наставление дается конкретному человеку в конкретных обстоятельствах. И не все следует абсолютизировать. Притча о кирпичах - вообще не о Прибежище, а о бесплодности только одного наблюдения за дыханием. И именно о том, что нужно еще практиковать Бодхичитту.


 так я сейчас не о Прибежище, а о необусловленности :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Тогда не понял, давайте развернуто о необусловленности. Что конкретно, где кто говорил, без недомолвок.
В Шастре сплошь и рядом говорится о постижении.

----------


## Song Goku

> Тогда не понял, давайте развернуто о необусловленности. Что конкретно, где кто говорил, без недомолвок.
> В Шастре сплошь и рядом говорится о постижении.


думется, что настало уже запредельное торможение коры, так как тянет ко сну, по поводу Шастры, я говорил о буддийской ереси, а не о необусловленности.

----------


## Ersh

А где в Шастре о буддийской ереси? Что-то не припоминаю.

----------


## Song Goku

> А где в Шастре о буддийской ереси? Что-то не припоминаю.


есть, есть, но это уже тема другая... а в отношении Прибежища и Оле..., ладно ничего более говорить не буду. Но согласитесь, было бы несколько странным, если бы ,к примеру, Алексей Александрович  ездил  и раздавал Прибежища :Stick Out Tongue:  :Confused:  Простите, если кого-то  обижаю....

----------


## Ersh

Слушайте, я как Вам не задам уточняющий вопрос - то Вы сразу - это тема другая, речь об этом не шла... Про Алексея Александровича я в этом плане мало знаю - является ли он официальным Учителем Дхармы или нет. А вот Лама Оле - является, и имеет на это полномочия от учителей своей линии. И, кстати, Ши Дэцянь тоже, хотя фактически он мирянин.
Итак, приведите мне пожалуйста, цитату из Шастры, где говорится о буддийской ереси, где говориться, что нельзя принимать Прибежище у мирянина-наставника Дхармы, или я буду считать, что Вы пытаетесь ввести аудиторию в заблуждение. Ненамеренно, конечно. Или я ошибаюсь, ничего страшного.

----------


## Song Goku

Они могут также явиться в виде небесных божеств, бодхисаттв и даже Так Приходящего, наделенного всей полнотой признаков Будды.

Они могут произносить дхарани, проповедовать совершенства даяния, соблюдения обетов, терпения, усердия, созерцания и мудрости.

Они могут также проповедовать о пустотной равностности, лишенной свойств, лишенной обетов, лишенной гнева, лишенной родственных привязанностей, лишенной причин, лишенной следствий и являющейся только абсолютной пустотностью покоя и ничто, и утверждать, что это и есть истинная Нирвана.

Они могут также преподать знание как событий прошлых жизней, так и того, что произойдет в будущем.

Они могут объяснить, как проникать в мысли других людей и как в совершенстве овладеть искусством красноречия, чтобы соблазнить живые существа, алчно привязанные к благам и выгодам мира и мирской славе.

Они могут произвольно ввергать человека то в состояние гнева, то в состояние радости, лишая его природу постоянства и устойчивости и склоняя ее то к обильным проявлениям милосердия, то к большой сонливости и вялости, то к недужности и болезненности. В его сердце все время сменяют друг друга то леность и нерадивость, то усердие и старательность. После этого человек впадает в прострацию, проистекающую из неверия, его охватывают многочисленные сомнения и тревожные думы. Такой человек может и совсем забросить правильную практику самосовершенствования и предаться совершению различных обрядов смешанной природы или оказаться повязанным по рукам и ногам мирскими делами и обязанностями.

Иногда эти искусители могут ввести человека в различные состояния, отдаленно напоминающие самадхи, — это те состояния, которых достигают в своей практике адепты внешних учений, а отнюдь не подлинное самадхи. Они могут сделать так, что человек будет непрерывно находиться в состоянии транса день, или два дня, или три дня, а то и целых семь дней. В их власти заставить человека как бы естественным образом ощутить утонченные ароматы и благоухания божественных яств и напитков, наполняющих все его тело и все его сердце блаженством, причем он не будет испытывать ни голода, ни жажды; после же этот несчастный привяжется к этим ощущениям и окажется в полной зависимости от них.

Или они могут призвать человека есть без норм поста, то много, то мало, от чего цвет его лица и внешность изменятся. По этим причинам практикующий должен постоянно при помощи мудрости рассматривать и анализировать свой опыт, не позволяя своему сознанию попадать в демонические сети и ловушки.

----------


## Ersh

Намо Амитофо, как Вы Сутры читаете, поперек что ли?
Это про галлюцинации во время цзочань же, а не про ересь. Вот же  с чего начинается:




> Если же к этой практике приступит живое существо, лишенное силы благих корней, то ему не избежать искушений и нападений со стороны всевозможных бесов, а также демонов и божеств, почитаемых сторонниками внешних учений. Сидя в созерцании, такой человек может увидеть демонические явления в их ужасной форме, но они могут предстать перед ним и просто в виде мужчин или женщин. 
> Если осознать, что все эти чувственно воспринимаемые образы — всего лишь явления только сознания, то они немедленно исчезнут и не причинят никакого вреда. Они могут также явиться в виде небесных божеств, бодхисаттв и даже Так Приходящего, наделенного всей полнотой признаков Будды.


А дальше идет Ваш пассаж.

----------


## Мусуби

> не говорю конкретно о Прибежище... в смысле того, что нет ничего вне Сознания, Татхагатагарбха ничем не обусловлена, а Ее благие семена все равно спонтанно реализуются, следовательно, зачем Прибежище, зачем практика, зачем Виная, если Все самотаково?! а насчет Оле........Wo shi bu cong  ming hou zi? dan shi ta pien zi ji!


Извините пожалуйст,уважаемый Song Goku,но мне просто интересно с кем из буддийских учителей вы знакомы,какой школы придерживаетесь,сколько лет практикуете или просто книжек начитались о том, что нет ничего вне Сознания, Татхагатагарбха ничем не обусловлена, а Ее благие семена все равно спонтанно реализуются?

----------


## Song Goku

> Извините пожалуйст,уважаемый Song Goku,но мне просто интересно с кем из буддийских учителей вы знакомы,какой школы придерживаетесь,сколько лет практикуете или просто книжек начитались о том, что нет ничего вне Сознания, Татхагатагарбха ничем не обусловлена, а Ее благие семена все равно спонтанно реализуются?


УУУУааааааауаауауаауауауаааау!!!!
 Мусуби, у Вас японский ник,мантра, которой я подписываюсь ведет к окончательному просветлению! читайте ее денно и ночно по 108 раз, а потом переведите на русский и еще раз читайте.

----------


## Song Goku

Да и еще давайте просветлятся сострадальчески, поедая обугленные или обваренные плоти измученных животных, запивая аннутара самьяк самбодхи алкоголем с махакалками, приправляя изюменкой совокупления! Вкусное просветление!

----------


## dongen

> УУУУааааааауаауауаауауауаааау!!!!
>  Мусуби, у Вас японский ник,мантра, которой я подписываюсь ведет к окончательному просветлению! читайте ее денно и ночно по 108 раз, а потом переведите на русский и еще раз читайте.


нет мантры ведущей к просветлению. "Отвёртка" не делает автомобиль, а только помагает.

----------


## Song Goku

> нет мантры ведущей к просветлению. "Отвёртка" не делает автомобиль, а только помагает.


 Эта приведет!!!

----------


## dongen

> Эта приведет!!!


слепая вера и дзен  - вещи несовместимые. Родится тупость, вместо видения и знания.

----------


## dongen

Есть только одна практика - ведущая к ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЮ.
Многократно об этом уже и на форуме говорили, и Будда в сутрах, и патриархи дзен. Смотрите первоисточники  :Wink:

----------


## Юнонг

Правильно. Только еще есть практика без практики.
В общем, скорее нет, чем да. 
Вернее, и не то, чтобы нет и не то, чтобы да.

----------


## Good

> Правильно. Только еще есть практика без практики.


А что это за практика такая? Не могли бы вы пояснить подробнее.

----------


## Song Goku

> слепая вера и дзен  - вещи несовместимые. Родится тупость, вместо видения и знания.


Слепы здесь как раз Вы! Потому, что сути не видите!

----------


## dongen

> Правильно. Только еще есть практика без практики.
> В общем, скорее нет, чем да. 
> Вернее, и не то, чтобы нет и не то, чтобы да.


слишком путанно для мира людей.
Практики без практики не существует, это высказывание хорошо для "умничающих интеллектуалов". Практика непривязанная к форме - да.
Но в конечном итоге все практики сведутся к Единой (согласно Бодхидхарме и современным Мастерам дзен).  :Big Grin:

----------


## dongen

> Слепы здесь как раз Вы! Потому, что сути не видите!


Вы першли на оскорбление - а это уже нехороший признак.  :Big Grin: 
Поменяйте традицию или идите может к обезьянкам, дзен Вам не по зубам.
Хотя может и ДАТЬ по зубам, за неправедные речи.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

Song Goku, dongen!  :Mad:

----------


## Поляков

-- Только кража, -- говорил он.
     -- Только ограбление, - возражал Балаганов,  который  тоже
был горд доверием командора.
     -- Вы  жалкая, ничтожная личность, - заявил Паниковский, с
отвращением глядя на собеседника.
     -- А вы калека, - заметил Балаганов. --  Сейчас  начальник я!
     -- Кто начальник?
     -- Я начальник. Мне поручено.
     -- Вам?
     -- Мне.
     -- Тебе?
     -- А  кому  же  еще?  Уж  не тебе ли? 
И разговор перешел в область, не имевшую ничего  общего  с  полученной  инструкцией.
Жулики  так  разгорячились, что начали даже легонько отпихивать
друг друга ладонями и наперебой вскрикивать: "А ты кто такой? "

Илья Ильф и Евгений Петров "Золотой теленок"

----------


## Юнонг

> А что это за практика такая? Не могли бы вы пояснить подробнее.


Это следует из определения. 

Практика без практики - это достигать, ничего для этого не делая. Так сказать, "высшая практика". Достигаешь только тогда, когда бездействуешь. В этом смысл выражения "отбрось все". Практика в виде практики, как таковая и не нужна. Это только очистительные процедуры, клизма в ожидании того, чего ждать не нужно. Почему это так? Потому что, как вы знаете, мы и так дома.

Можно сказать, что когда практикуешь, находишься в состоянии бездейстия.
Но это ошибка. Если ты в бездействии, то не важно практикуешь ты или нет.

----------


## dongen

> Это следует из определения. 
> 
> Практика без практики - это достигать, ничего для этого не делая. Так сказать, "высшая практика". Достигаешь только тогда, когда бездействуешь. В этом смысл выражения "отбрось все". Практика в виде практики, как таковая и не нужна. Это только очистительные процедуры, клизма в ожидании того, чего ждать не нужно. Почему это так? Потому что, как вы знаете, мы и так дома.
> 
> Можно сказать, что когда практикуешь, находишься в состоянии бездейстия.
> Но это ошибка. Если ты в бездействии, то не важно практикуешь ты или нет.



нечего достигать. (Сутра Сердца). Получается противоречие. Такая позиция опасна и ведёт к нигилизму. Мастера не отрицают, а активно используют формальные практики.

----------


## dongen

> Song Goku, dongen!


прошу не воспринимать как перебранку. Здесь абсолютно иное.
Никаких эмоциональных всплесков - только работа  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юнонг

> нечего достигать. (Сутра Сердца). Получается противоречие. Такая позиция опасна и ведёт к нигилизму. Мастера не отрицают, а активно используют формальные практики.


Достигаешь - не означает, что нужно что-то достигать. Просто это не всегда происходит, потому что иногда, все-таки, действуешь

----------


## dongen

> Достигаешь - не означает, что нужно что-то достигать. Просто это не всегда происходит, потому что иногда, все-таки, действуешь


во фразе - прерывистость, а практика - непрерывна. Дзен-человек - ВСЕГДА действует!! даже в бездействии. - это ж аксиома дзен  :Wink: 
Приятный Вы всё же человек! старательный в практике !  :Wink:  УСПЕХОВ!!!
Намо Будда!

----------


## Юнонг

> Дзен-человек - ВСЕГДА действует!! даже в бездействии


Ну, вот. "даже в бездействии".
Действовать, находясь в бездействии (то бишь, в недеянии) - да.
А действовать - это что?

----------


## Поляков

> Практика без практики - это достигать, ничего для этого не делая. Так сказать, "высшая практика". Достигаешь только тогда, когда бездействуешь. В этом смысл выражения "отбрось все".


Ничего не делать, "высшая практика" - отбросьте это.  :Smilie:  А некоторые тексты надо читать осторожно. 

Вот объяснение "put it all down".

The only Way out is to Practice (by Zen Master Dae Kwang)

Zen Master Seung Sahn taught us to “put it all down.” That means let go of all your opinions. Unfortunately, the only way you can do that is to practice. You can’t think your way out of the dream.  

(Отсюда)

----------


## Song Goku

> Вы першли на оскорбление - а это уже нехороший признак. 
> Поменяйте традицию или идите может к обезьянкам, дзен Вам не по зубам.
> Хотя может и ДАТЬ по зубам, за неправедные речи.


 Вот, умница :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  наконец, что-то увидел!
А теперь перевод моей мантры? :Stick Out Tongue: 
Только мантра моя не Вам посвящалась  :Stick Out Tongue: 
А зубки у меня крееепкие, боюсь ваши ДАТЬ, дзен и неправедные речи не выдержат)))))))))

----------


## Юнонг

> Ничего не делать, "высшая практика" - отбросьте это.  А некоторые тексты надо читать осторожно. 
> 
> Вот объяснение "put it all down".
> 
> The only Way out is to Practice (by Zen Master Dae Kwang)
> 
> Zen Master Seung Sahn taught us to “put it all down.” That means let go of all your opinions. Unfortunately, the only way you can do that is to practice. You can’t think your way out of the dream.  
> 
> (Отсюда)


Я и не думал о высшей практике. Так, для пояснения, поэтому и в кавычках.
За ссылку спасибо, но она мне не поможет (когда-то немецкий).
Да, я и не инфочерпатель, а изредкоинфопролистыватель.

----------


## Поляков

> За ссылку спасибо, но она мне не поможет (когда-то немецкий).


Если вам интересно, могу перевести отрывок.

----------


## Юнонг

Интересно.

----------


## Юнонг

> нечего достигать. (Сутра Сердца). Получается противоречие. Такая позиция опасна и ведёт к нигилизму. Мастера не отрицают, а активно используют формальные практики.


Дело как раз в том, что получается противоречие.
А если есть противоречие - то окуда может взяться это жупел "нигилизм".
Хорошо. Нужно усердно заниматься...

----------


## Поляков

> Интересно.


"Отбросьте все это" - так учил нас Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан . Это значит, позвольте уйти всем своим мнениям и взглядам. К сожалению, единственный способоб сделать это - практика. Невозможно выбраться из мечтаний посредством мышления. (Дзен Мастер Дэ Кванг)

----------


## Song Goku

Мудро! Но это уже совсем другая тема :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> "Отбросьте все это" - так учил нас Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан . Это значит, позвольте уйти всем своим мнениям и взглядам. К сожалению, единственный способоб сделать это - практика. Невозможно выбраться из мечтаний посредством мышления. (Дзен Мастер Дэ Кванг)


Вас ЛИЧНО учил?

----------


## dongen

> Мудро! Но это уже совсем другая тема


Не зная Мудрости оценку "мудро" вправе ли Вы ставить?
Предлагаю продышаться хорошо для начала, почистить ум просто дыханием. Должно помочь.

----------


## Поляков

> Вас ЛИЧНО учил?


Вы спрашиваете меня или Дэ Кванга?

----------


## Юнонг

> "Отбросьте все это" - так учил нас Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан . Это значит, позвольте уйти всем своим мнениям и взглядам. К сожалению, единственный способоб сделать это - практика. Невозможно выбраться из мечтаний посредством мышления. (Дзен Мастер Дэ Кванг)


Из мечтаний - невозможно. Если есть мечтания, то нужно заниматься.
Но практика потом все равно будет отброшена.
Вернее, именно в момент отбрасывания и практики - происходит.
Причем, происходит не потом, а прямо сейчас, и в этом нет ничего этакого (мечтательного).
Об этом и было другими словами.
С Дэ Квангом нет противоречия, потому что это действительно другая тема.
Мастер учит, ученик располагает.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Из мечтаний - невозможно. Если есть мечтания, то нужно заниматься.
> Но практика потом все равно будет отброшена.
> Вернее, именно в момент отбрасывания и практики - происходит.
> Причем, происходит не потом, а прямо сейчас, и в этом нет ничего этакого (мечтательного).
> Об этом и было другими словами.
> С Дэ Квангом нет противоречия, потому что это действительно другая тема.
> Мастер учит, ученик располагает.


Практика не может быть отброшена, потому что практика - это пребывание в осознанности, а не какая-либо форма сидения с блуждающим умом. Могут быть отброшены формальности связанные с конкретными упражнениями пребывания в осознанности. Не нужно учить отбрасыванию практики, понимаете? Это произойдет, когда осознанность станет совершенной и беспредельной, нерушимой. И нет необходимости оправдывать отбрасывание практики. Понимаете? Если Ваша осознанность совершенна и беспредельна, то никакая форма - не проблема.

----------


## Юнонг

> Практика не может быть отброшена, потому что практика - это пребывание в осознанности, а не какая-либо форма сидения с блуждающим умом. Могут быть отброшены формальности связанные с конкретными упражнениями пребывания в осознанности. Не нужно учить отбрасыванию практики, понимаете? Это произойдет, когда осознанность станет совершенной и беспредельной, нерушимой. И нет необходимости оправдывать отбрасывание практики. Понимаете? Если Ваша осознанность совершенна и беспредельна, то никакая форма - не проблема.


Понимаю. Разговор и шел об этом самом "пребывании в осознаности". Это всего лишь вопрос терминологии. Во-первых, просто сказать - не значит учить. Во-вторых, если бояться, что кто-то неправильно поймет, то лучше молчать, потому что всегда кто-то неправильно поймет. Читающий обычно обладает избирательным умом, и решает в соответствии со своей ситуацией.
Вы правы, форма - не проблема, если ...

Совершенна и беспредельна, или проста и обычна?

----------


## Good

> Это следует из определения. 
> 
> Практика без практики - это достигать, ничего для этого не делая. Так сказать, "высшая практика". Достигаешь только тогда, когда бездействуешь. В этом смысл выражения "отбрось все". Практика в виде практики, как таковая и не нужна. Это только очистительные процедуры, клизма в ожидании того, чего ждать не нужно. Почему это так? Потому что, как вы знаете, мы и так дома.
> 
> Можно сказать, что когда практикуешь, находишься в состоянии бездейстия.
> Но это ошибка. Если ты в бездействии, то не важно практикуешь ты или нет.


А как же "практика длинною в жизнь"? И почему Шакьямуни и Бодхидхарма телом манифестировали эту самую практику?

----------


## Юнонг

> А как же "практика длинною в жизнь"? И почему Шакьямуни и Бодхидхарма телом манифестировали эту самую практику?


В противоречивой формуле "практика без практики" на самом деле нет противоречия, потому что первое слово - практика, а второе - недеяние. Если ты всю жизнь действуешь в состоянии недеяния, то всегда находишься в практике. Что такое "действуешь"... -  не спишь, а всегда мгновенно, и адекватно реагируешь на малейшеее изменение ситуации, всегда в действии, но не обязательно внешне. Манифестировать ничего не нужно.

----------


## Good

> В противоречивой формуле "практика без практики" на самом деле нет противоречия, потому что первое слово - практика, а второе - недеяние. Если ты всю жизнь действуешь в состоянии недеяния, то всегда находишься в практике. Что такое "действуешь"... -  не спишь, а всегда мгновенно, и адекватно реагируешь на малейшеее изменение ситуации, всегда в действии, но не обязательно внешне. Манифестировать ничего не нужно.


Значит, получается по-вашему, что Бодхидхарма зря сидел девять лет лицом к стене? 
Можно было просто "всегда мгновенно, и адекватно реагируешь на малейшеее изменение ситуации", к чему прилагать усилия тогда.

----------


## dongen

> Вы спрашиваете меня или Дэ Кванга?


Вас ЛИЧНО.

----------


## dongen

> Значит, получается по-вашему, что Бодхидхарма зря сидел девять лет лицом к стене? 
> Можно было просто "всегда мгновенно, и адекватно реагируешь на малейшеее изменение ситуации", к чему прилагать усилия тогда.


Бодхидхарма УЖЕ БЫЛ ПРОСВЕТЛЁННЫМ и ПАТРИАРХОМ до прихода в Китай и до сидения в течение 9 лет лицом к стене.
Сидел он как раз сообразно обстоятельствам (адекватно ситуации в стране и в мирах) и свершал дела Будды.

----------


## Поляков

> Вас ЛИЧНО.


Меня - нет, не учил.

----------


## Юнонг

> Значит, получается по-вашему, что Бодхидхарма зря сидел девять лет лицом к стене? 
> Можно было просто "всегда мгновенно, и адекватно реагируешь на малейшеее изменение ситуации", к чему прилагать усилия тогда.


Усилия и прилагаются для того, чтобы стать таким. Конечно, вы можете себя объявить самому себе таким человеком. Но через некоторое время вы все равно поймете, что это не так. Нельзя взять и стать адекватным, сначала нужно помучиться.

----------


## Юнонг

Хотелось бы добавить.
При чем здесь буддизм? Любой человек естественно может находиться в подобном состоянии. Однако, если он не подготовлен, то не сможет для себя его объяснить, и, тем более, сосредоточиться на нем. Скорее всего, он его даже не заметит, или отметит всколзь, занимаясь "важными" делами. Поэтому нужна подготовка, например, буддийская. Т.е. выверенная и принятая точка зрения.

----------


## Good

> Бодхидхарма УЖЕ БЫЛ ПРОСВЕТЛЁННЫМ и ПАТРИАРХОМ до прихода в Китай и до сидения в течение 9 лет лицом к стене.
> Сидел он как раз сообразно обстоятельствам (адекватно ситуации в стране и в мирах) и свершал дела Будды.


Уважаемый dongen, я не упоминал о просветлении и не связывал его с сидением в течение 9 лет. Мне понятно что вы имеете ввиду, говоря:свершал дела Будды. Но разве не пора убить патриарха и просто продолжать свою практику? Потому что "сообразно обстоятельствам" - это не сообразно обстоятельствам.

----------


## Good

> Усилия и прилагаются для того, чтобы стать таким. Конечно, вы можете себя объявить самому себе таким человеком. Но через некоторое время вы все равно поймете, что это не так. Нельзя взять и стать адекватным, сначала нужно помучиться.


Адекватным чему?

----------


## Юнонг

> Адекватным чему?


Всему. ....Быть постоянно действующим.

----------


## Good

> Всему.


Это Вы про гармонию, что ли?

----------


## Юнонг

> Это Вы про гармонию, что ли?


Нет. Про небо, траву, чай в стакане....

----------


## Good

> Всему. ....Быть постоянно действующим.


Облака, плывущие по небу, не цепляются за горы и горы не препятствуют движению облаков. Но только облака растворились, как видно бескрайнее голубое небо. Видеть и растворять облака необходимо, *постоянно* действовать - лишнее.

----------


## Юнонг

> Облака, плывущие по небу, не цепляются за горы и горы не препятствуют движению облаков. Но только облака растворились, как видно бескрайнее голубое небо. Видеть и растворять облака необходимо, *постоянно* действовать - лишнее.


Видеть облака - это и есть действовать.  Но всегда ли мы их видим...

----------


## Дохо

М-да, надо кого-нибудь стукнуть - может, кто-нибудь сразу внезапно станет фиолетовым в крапиннку :Smilie: 
А то зафилософствовались - у кого дзэн круче...

----------


## dongen

> Уважаемый dongen, я не упоминал о просветлении и не связывал его с сидением в течение 9 лет. Мне понятно что вы имеете ввиду, говоря:свершал дела Будды. Но разве не пора убить патриарха и просто продолжать свою практику? Потому что "сообразно обстоятельствам" - это не сообразно обстоятельствам.


как можно убить то, что за пределами рождения и смерти?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
предпочитаю дружить с патриархами непривязанно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Song Goku

А разговор вроде о Прибежище шел :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dongen

> Меня - нет, не учил.


тогда это не Ваш опыт. А просто слова.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Для того, чтобы постоянно находится в осознанности, нужно еще это осознанность развить. Я, конечно, допускаю, что уважаемый Юнонг может пребывать в четвертой дхьяне, но что-то подсказывает мне, что это не совсем так. Впрочем, если я ошибаюсь, пусть меня поправят.
Скорее всего, мы имеем дело с личной оценкой уважаемым Юнонгом своих достижений, проверить которые, мы, увы, не в состоянии.

----------


## Юнонг

Не совсем так.

----------


## Good

> как можно убить то, что за пределами рождения и смерти? 
> предпочитаю дружить с патриархами непривязанно


Где находится это место? Скажите скорее. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Николай Г.

> Облака, плывущие по небу, не цепляются за горы и горы не препятствуют движению облаков. Но только облака растворились, как видно бескрайнее голубое небо. Видеть и растворять облака необходимо, *постоянно* действовать - лишнее.


Попробуйте успокоить воду в ведре

----------


## Ersh

> Не совсем так.


Тогда поправьте меня

----------


## Юнонг

> Тогда поправьте меня


Я только повторил Ваш текст, в качестве согласия с Вами, а получилось несколько многозначнее. Оставил, типа, все всегда многозначнее. Хотя, со словом "достижения", к тому же личные, не согласен.

----------


## Good

> Попробуйте успокоить воду в ведре


Это вы о чем говорите? 

Когда наливаю из колодца воду в ведра, и после ношу, то стараюсь не пролить ни капли воды на землю. 
С учением об успокоении воды не знаком. :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Я только повторил Ваш текст, в качестве согласия с Вами, а получилось несколько многозначнее. Оставил, типа, все всегда многозначнее. Хотя, со словом "достижения", к тому же личные, не согласен.


Ага, нет достижения нет достигающего. Если я Вас правильно понял, конечно. Если да, то не объясните ли мне смысл этой фразы?

----------


## Ноки

Я бы ответил что не согласен в той части, что Вы это видите. (Простите что вклинился в диалог).

----------


## Ersh

> Я бы ответил что не согласен в той части, что Вы это видите. (Простите что вклинился в диалог).


В каком смысле вижу? Ничего страшного, мне кажется, этот момент стоит прояснить для себя.

----------


## Юнонг

> Ага, нет достижения нет достигающего. Если я Вас правильно понял, конечно. Если да, то не объясните ли мне смысл этой фразы?


Я говорил не об этом, но Вы поняли правильно. Если не об этом, то о чем же еще?
Достижение и достигающий - одно и то же.
Подумал о достижении - стал достигающим. И сразу же понял, что - мимо.
Остановился - и свободен.
В секундах.

----------


## Ноки

Да! Аж слёзы в глазах! Спасибо!

----------


## Ersh

А как все-таки сделать так, чтобы не думать о достижении? Ведь даже когда мы пишем о не-достижении, мы думаем о достижении, не так ли?

----------


## Юнонг

> А как все-таки сделать так, чтобы не думать о достижении? Ведь даже когда мы пишем о не-достижении, мы думаем о достижении, не так ли?


Слово "достижение" использовано только для ответа на вопрос.
А, вообще-то, это схема обычного существования, когда приходится думать.
Наверное, если человек думает о каком-либо достижении - то это неведение, со всеми вытекающими...
Ну да, если уж думаем, то всегда обе крайности присутствуют.

----------


## Ноки

Быть внимательным к тому что Жизнь говорит нам сейчас, так что бы у нас не оставалось времени на думание.

----------


## Юнонг

> Быть внимательным к тому что Жизнь говорит нам сейчас, так что бы у нас не оставалось времени на думание.


Думать-то все равно нужно, да и жизнь, вообще-то, ничего не говорит.
Наверное, - внимательным к себе.

----------


## Ноки

Целесообразность!

----------


## Ersh

> Слово "достижение" использовано только для ответа на вопрос.
> А, вообще-то, это схема обычного существования, когда приходится думать.
> Наверное, если человек думает о каком-либо достижении - то это неведение, со всеми вытекающими...
> Ну да, если уж думаем, то всегда обе крайности присутствуют.


Что значит "когда приходится думать"? Вы подразумеваете, что возможно жить не используя мыслительного процесса?

----------


## Юнонг

> Что значит "когда приходится думать"? Вы подразумеваете, что возможно жить не используя мыслительного процесса?


Да нет, не подразумеваю. Мыслительный процесс - вещь естественная.
Есть - есть. Нет - нет. Он ведь не всегда присутствует.
Точнее: когда он присутствует, есть ощущение его поверхностности.
ощущение возможности стать свободным от него в любой момент.
Конечно, иногда и заносит... Или обычно заносит, а иногда есть ощущение.
Впрочем, пропорции не имеют значения, т.к. это со временем не связано.
Скорее - с тишиной.

----------


## Ersh

Итак, правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы говорите о спокойном состоянии ума, которое то есть, то нет?

----------


## Юнонг

Да. Но неспокойное состояние только относительно неспокойно.

----------


## Юнонг

А, вообще, что за привязанность к спокойствию ума.
Пусть ум ведет себя произвольно, сообразно жизни. Мы же не выходим из нее.
Достаточно ощущения поверхностности мышления.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А, вообще, что за привязанность к спокойствию ума.
> Пусть ум ведет себя произвольно, сообразно жизни. Мы же не выходим из нее.
> Достаточно ощущения поверхностности мышления.


Сообразно жизни - какой? Есть правильный образ жизни и неправильный образ жизни.
Достаточно для чего? Какая цель ощущать поверхностность мышления? Что кроме поверхностности еще можно ощущать, что является лишним?

----------


## Юнонг

> Сообразно жизни - какой? Есть правильный образ жизни и неправильный образ жизни.
> Достаточно для чего? Какая цель ощущать поверхностность мышления? Что кроме поверхностности еще можно ощущать, что является лишним?


Ответы - в вопросе. Никакого образа. Ни для чего. Без цели. Так происходит.
Это (и до этого) не размышления, а трепанация.

----------


## Ersh

Поясните пожалуйста, относительно чего неспокойно неспокойное сознание.

----------


## Ersh

> А, вообще, что за привязанность к спокойствию ума.
> Пусть ум ведет себя произвольно, сообразно жизни. Мы же не выходим из нее.
> Достаточно ощущения поверхностности мышления.


Ум ведет себя произвольно, сообразуясь не только с обстоятельствами жизни, но и с клешами. Так что простое "пусть" здесь не работает.

----------


## Юнонг

Нет относительности? Нет. Но ведь есть диалог.
Поэтому - относительно полного спокойствия. Волны ведь не исключаются?

----------


## Юнонг

> Ум ведет себя произвольно, сообразуясь не только с обстоятельствами жизни, но и с клешами. Так что простое "пусть" здесь не работает.


Обстоятельства жизни и есть клеши. Конечно, "пусть" - не то слово.
Нет. не так (слова играют злую шутку): разве можно постоянно, удерживаться в неклешном состоянии, когда люди кругом? Поэтому - посекундно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ответы - в вопросе. Никакого образа. Ни для чего. Без цели. Так происходит.
> Это (и до этого) не размышления, а трепанация.


Юнонг, есть ли что-то, что "происходит" не "так"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обстоятельства жизни и есть клеши. Конечно, "пусть" - не то слово.
> Нет. не так (слова играют злую шутку): разве можно постоянно, удерживаться в неклешном состоянии, когда люди кругом? Поэтому - посекундно.


А Вы сомневаетесь, что не только можно, но и нужно?

----------


## dongen

> Где находится это место? Скажите скорее.


место, которое умиротворяется парамитой постоянства; место, которое умиротворяется парамитой "Я"; место, в котором парамитой чистоты уничтожаются "знаки" наличия; место, в котором парамита блаженства не пребывает в телах и мыслях, отмеченных "знаками"; место, в котором не видны "знаки" дхарм - как существующих, так и несуществующих; место спокойного освобождения или ....

а теперь назовите это место Вы сами. бывали там?  :Wink:

----------


## Юнонг

> А Вы сомневаетесь, что не только можно, но и нужно?


Нет такого слова - нужно

Все происходит не так, как об этом подумаешь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет такого слова - нужно
> 
> Все происходит не так, как об этом подумаешь.


Вам безразлично?

----------


## Ersh

> Обстоятельства жизни и есть клеши. Конечно, "пусть" - не то слово.
> Нет. не так (слова играют злую шутку): разве можно постоянно, удерживаться в неклешном состоянии, когда люди кругом? Поэтому - посекундно.


В буддизме клешами называют не обстоятельства жизни, а аспекты ума.
Удерживаться - не то слово :Smilie:  Удерживаться невозможно, если удерживаться. 
А что посекундно?
Такое впечатление, что Вы что-то хотите объяснить, но все время недоговариваете что-то.

----------


## Николай Г.

> В буддизме клешами называют не обстоятельства жизни, а аспекты ума.


Не есть ли это то, что психиатры называют ИРРАЦИОНАЛЬНЫМ МЫШЛЕНИЕМ?

----------


## Ersh

> Не есть ли это то, что психиатры называют ИРРАЦИОНАЛЬНЫМ МЫШЛЕНИЕМ?


Вы имеете в виду клеши?

----------


## Юнонг

> Вам безразлично?


Невозможно ответить. И то, и то

----------


## Юнонг

> В буддизме клешами называют не обстоятельства жизни, а аспекты ума.
> Удерживаться - не то слово Удерживаться невозможно, если удерживаться. 
> А что посекундно?
> Такое впечатление, что Вы что-то хотите объяснить, но все время недоговариваете что-то.


Очень точное впечатление. Процесс недоговаривания того, что договорить невозможно - и есть сиюминутное существование.

Про "удерживаться" - в точку. Да, слова можно выбирать более точно, здесь именно от них все зависит. В принципе, из любого слова можно сделать трактат.

Обстоятельства жизни таковы, каковы они в уме, поэтому, кажется, нет разницы между ними и клешами. Именно - кажется. А как на самом деле, сказать, ведь, невозможно?

Если жизнь волн - это секунды, то сам океан в них не измеряется. Поэтому про "посекундно" можно не думать. Использовано.

----------


## Юнонг

"Процесс недоговаривания того, что договорить невозможно - и есть сиюминутное существование".
Более прозрачный вариант:

Мелькнут в морской траве, прозрачные мальки
Поймаешь - растают без следа.
[Басё, кажется]

----------


## Won Soeng

> Невозможно ответить. И то, и то


Хорошо, продолжайте практиковать безмолвную осознанность. По мере углубления в безмолвную основу исчезнут препятствия и сомнения. Тогда станет возможным увидеть лицо до рождения и обрести свободу. И Вы больше не будете бояться подставиться когда случается говорить о сакральном или молчать об очевидном.

----------


## Юнонг

> Хорошо, продолжайте практиковать безмолвную осознанность. По мере углубления в безмолвную основу исчезнут препятствия и сомнения. Тогда станет возможным увидеть лицо до рождения и обрести свободу. И Вы больше не будете бояться подставиться когда случается говорить о сакральном или молчать об очевидном.


Хорошо.
Но если совсем не бояться, можно затвердеть.

----------


## Ноки

> Хорошо.
> Но если совсем не бояться, можно затвердеть.


 Можно и затвердеть, а кто будет затвердевать то?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> Можно и затвердеть, а кто будет затвердевать то?


 :Smilie:  Да, никто - а всё.

----------


## Ersh

> Очень точное впечатление. Процесс недоговаривания того, что договорить невозможно - и есть сиюминутное существование.
> 
> Про "удерживаться" - в точку. Да, слова можно выбирать более точно, здесь именно от них все зависит. В принципе, из любого слова можно сделать трактат.
> 
> Обстоятельства жизни таковы, каковы они в уме, поэтому, кажется, нет разницы между ними и клешами. Именно - кажется. А как на самом деле, сказать, ведь, невозможно?
> 
> Если жизнь волн - это секунды, то сам океан в них не измеряется. Поэтому про "посекундно" можно не думать. Использовано.


Не совсем понятно, какое это отношение имеет к дзен-буддизму :Smilie:  Особенно посекундное недумание.

----------


## Юнонг

> Не совсем понятно, какое это отношение имеет к дзен-буддизму Особенно посекундное недумание.


Да, вы правы. Это может иметь отношение к чему угодно. Но все что угодно - оно, ведь не где-нибудь, а прямо здесь, вместе с дзен-буддизмом. И не обязательно быть мастером или учеником, некоего направления.
Но можно пояснить. Если бы когда-то не была (неформально) принята буддийская точка зрения - то этого бы не было. Кроме того, ощущение превосходства ценности мгновения, по отношению к немгновению - иногда называют дзен. ("посекундное недумание" - ляпсус, но ляпсусы иногда работают)

----------


## Ноки

Ляпсус как отсутствие точки зрения!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> но ляпсусы иногда работают


Итак мы имеем непонятную ситстему взглядов, неизвестно откуда почерпнутую, состоящую из недоговорок и ляпсусов. Это работает в течение секунды, а потом - то ли работает, то ли не работает.
Работают в каком смысле? Что является предметом, а что результатом этой работы? Где и как можно убедиться, что "это" вообще работает? Пароли, адреса, явки!
Откуда Вы взяли, что все Вами изложенное можно назвать дзеном?

----------


## Николай Г.

> Вы имеете в виду клеши?


Да. Те самые аспекты ума.

----------


## Ersh

> Да. Те самые аспекты ума.


Нет, скорее всего это то, что именуют эгоизмом.

----------


## Юнонг

> Итак мы имеем непонятную ситстему взглядов, неизвестно откуда почерпнутую, состоящую из недоговорок и ляпсусов. Это работает в течение секунды, а потом - то ли работает, то ли не работает.
> Работают в каком смысле? Что является предметом, а что результатом этой работы? Где и как можно убедиться, что "это" вообще работает? Пароли, адреса, явки!
> Откуда Вы взяли, что все Вами изложенное можно назвать дзеном?


Ну, во-первых нет системы взглядов, а есть ответы на вопросы, которые от этих вопросов и зависят. И предмет, и результат озвучивались, как нечто одно и то же. Убедиться же, вообще, никогда нельзя, потому что нет точного знания. Пароль - у каждого свой дзен, а иногда и не дзен. Назовут ли другие тем же словом, то что происходит именно сейчас. Да никогда. Это будет другое слово.
Пароли, явки, адреса, ..... клички.

----------


## Ersh

Это понятно, что у Вас какой-то свой "дзен". Я и интересуюсь, откуда берутся заявления, подобные тому, с которого и начался наш диалог.
Вы же откуда-то взяли слово "дзен", Нкто, например, читает Ваши заявления и ими восхищается. Мне вот и интересно, каким образом некто применит Ваши советы на практике, и что из этого получится?
Каким образом это сообразуется с наставлениями мастеров Дзен, каких Мастеров, и как Вы эти наставления получили.?

----------


## Юнонг

> Это понятно, что у Вас какой-то свой "дзен". Я и интересуюсь, откуда берутся заявления, подобные тому, с которого и начался наш диалог.
> Вы же откуда-то взяли слово "дзен", Нкто, например, читает Ваши заявления и ими восхищается. Мне вот и интересно, каким образом некто применит Ваши советы на практике, и что из этого получится?
> Каким образом это сообразуется с наставлениями мастеров Дзен, каких Мастеров, и как Вы эти наставления получили.?


Вообще-то я понял, что Вы об этом.
Но это не были заявления. Это была моя реакция (не реагировать - тоже не очень). Если один цветок пахнет так, а другой иначе, то разве нужно заниматься селекцией? Ну, да - есть название "ветки", должен быть набор методов, цитат, и их обсуждение. И все? "А, поговорить?...".
Хорошо, Вы правы. Для меня, вообще-то, дзен - это линия на листе (или за окном)
ОК

----------


## Ersh

О, да, линия на листе, или поговорить за линию на листе? Тема обсуждения "Дзен и Прибежище". Если Вы говорите о внимательности в конкретный момент, то куда она девается?

----------


## Ноки

Внимательность девается на питание эгрегора прибежища (тогда это уже убежище  :Smilie: ) в котором мы находимся, разве что будучи в прибежище мы не принадлежим ему. Отсюда дзен!

----------


## Ersh

> Внимательность девается на питание эгрегора прибежища (тогда это уже убежище ) в котором мы находимся, разве что будучи в прибежище мы не принадлежим ему. Отсюда дзен!


Хммм... Ноки, Вы тоже о чем-то о своем...

----------


## Huandi

"Трактат Бодхидхармы о кровеносном сосуде"




> Будда не подвержен страданиям. 
> Если все живые существа находятся в смятении, не пробуждаясь, то они не знают, что наше сознание и есть Будда.    
> Если знать, что твое сознание и есть Будда, то не нужно искать Будду вне сознания. Буддой не измеришь Будду.
> Если будешь искать Будду, опираясь на интеллект, не познаешь его.     
> Однако те, кто считают, что Будда находится вовне, не знают, что наше сознание и есть Будда.     
> Также нельзя, являясь Буддой, поклоняться Будде.     
> Нельзя думать о Будде, являясь Буддой.     
> Будды не декламируют сутр.    
>  Будды не соблюдают обетов.    
> ...

----------


## Ersh

Я так и понял, что все мои собеседники в этом треде, кроме меня, уже узрели собственную природу...

----------


## Юнонг

> О, да, линия на листе, или поговорить за линию на листе? Тема обсуждения "Дзен и Прибежище". Если Вы говорите о внимательности в конкретный момент, то куда она девается?


Про линию говорить бессмысленно, потому что ее мало, кто видит, и это не заявление, а опыт.
А вот "по теме": так, куда нужно прибежать?

----------


## Юнонг

Дзен не вынесет Прибежища.
Дзен не потерпит Мастера.
Дзен - только свой.

----------


## Ersh

Интересно, но все Мастера, высказывания которых Вы так вольно цитируете (правда ведь, это не Ваши оригинальные мысли, это часто встречаемые в дзенских текстах инвективы) - принимали Прибежище и старательно учились у своих Мастеров - как Вы думаете - почему?
И позвольте, если уж дзенствовать по полной - чей-чей дзен?
Опыт бы выкинуть по-хорошему надо :Smilie: 
Тем более, что он сильно умозрительный.

----------


## Song Goku

Свой Дзен????
Вы убили его(Дзен)!!!!

----------


## Ersh

Принимая Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе - мы отказвываемся от личного опыта, от иллюзии того, что мы что-то там понимаем. Надо предоставить практике вести себя, а не придумывать себе достижения и понимание которых нет. Вот это и есть отсутствие достижения.
А разговоры о том, что Дзен - то, Дзен се - это просто умствование, почерпнутое из популярной литературы.

----------


## Юнонг

> Интересно, но все Мастера, высказывания которых Вы так вольно цитируете (правда ведь, это не Ваши оригинальные мысли, это часто встречаемые в дзенских текстах инвективы) - принимали Прибежище и старательно учились у своих Мастеров - как Вы думаете - почему?
> И позвольте, если уж дзенствовать по полной - чей-чей дзен?
> Опыт бы выкинуть по-хорошему надо
> Тем более, что он сильно умозрительный.


К сожалению, в этом треде у меня была только одна цитата, из Басё.
Вы все правильно говорите. Только слово "свой" - означает "свое понимание".
Вы не сможете понять мой дзен, я - не смогу Ваш, если сказать в лоб - это дзен.

Изначально было понятно, что стоит только сказать в лоб, то сразу и начнется (как и произошло), потому что у каждого свое понимание. Отсюда и недосказанность. Но если дзен действительно есть, то понимание возможно только на недосказанности. Если же этого не происходит, то в диалоге не смысла. Бесконечное уточнение, и навешивание ярлыков типа "что это еще за дзен такой" - пустое занятие. Непродуктивное. В том смыле, что дзен "не производится" прямо сейчас.

Если Вы отказываетесь от личного опыта, то почему же сейчас его утвержадете? Никакая практика никуда не сможет привести, потому что никакого процесса нет - это Вы его и выдумали.

----------


## Ноки

> Хммм... Ноки, Вы тоже о чем-то о своем...


 О своём даже и не помышлял, хотя согласен, выглядит это так. :Frown:

----------


## Ersh

> Никакая практика никуда не сможет привести, потому что никакого процесса нет - это Вы его и выдумали.


Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы отрицаете необходимость практики? Я имею в виду практики Прибежища и практики дзадзен?

----------


## Huandi

> Принимая Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе - мы отказвываемся от личного опыта, от иллюзии того, что мы что-то там понимаем.


А я думал, что обретаем верный личный опыт, и начинаем понимать нечто правильно  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ersh

> А я думал, что обретаем верный личный опыт, и начинаем понимать нечто правильно .


А вот так и начинаем приобретать верный опыт.

----------


## Юнонг

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы отрицаете необходимость практики? Я имею в виду практики Прибежища и практики дзадзен?


Не совсем точно. Я не отрицаю Прибежище и Практику. У каждого свой путь. Примкнуть к чему либо - тоже вариант. (Только вариант чего? Какие вообще могут быть варианты? Типа, можно пока принять Прибежище, и походить в зал, а там как получится. Не здесь и сейчас...). Но я по другому отношусь к понятию "необходимость". Вы все время забываете, что уже находитесь дома... Если Вы задали такой вопрос, значит не услышали ответ на него ранее:

Можно принять Прибежище, но это действительно, временное Убежище.
Можно сидеть и в дзадзен, но это не дзен.

Если есть практика - то нет дзен
Если есть дзен - то нет практики.

----------


## Юнонг

Подобные высказывания в лаконичной форме, возможно, ничего не дают для практики, а, напротив, вызывают противоречие, раздражают узнаваемостью. А вот и подумайте: почему Вы подобные выражения проглатывете на каком-нибудь ретрите, а вот, например, на форуме - нет. Что меняется, если Всё и тогда было здесь, и сейчас это же Всё - здесь?
Наверное, действует обстановка. Присутствие доброго (или строгого) дяденьки. А вы то где? Не думайте, что если вы старательно отсутствуете, то куда то там движетесь. Только вы сами способны отбросить все, чтобы упасть в недосказанность. Поэтому - у каждого свой дзен.

----------


## Dondhup

Смотря кто говорит эти слова. На ретрите все Учителя находятся в чистой линии преемственности восходящей к Будде Шакьямуни, и стали Учителями после многих лет практики под руководством квалифицированных Учителей, которая назначался с принятия Прибежища. 
Поэтому за их словами стоит реализация. Если же человек даже не вошел в традицию то его слова мало что стоят.

Нет никакого "своего дзэна", есть Учение Будды и ложные воззрения  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Конечно, интересно читать про то, что я забываю, а чего не забываю. Много нового про себя узнаешь со стороны. Позвольите и мне в пандан высказать свое скромное впечатление о том, что Вы пишете. Это типичные разглагольствования человека, знающего о практике дзен исключительно из популярных книг. Радостный Ноки Вам поддакивает, вместо того, чтобы действительно заняться практикой. Ну как же, он-то ведь уже дома, обложился книжками и цитатами, так, что не прошибешь.
Мне все-таки кажется, что подобная пропаганда крайне вредна на этом форуме, и поэтому я вынужден Вас попросить либо аккуратнее относиться к своим высказываниям, либо мне придется временно ограничить Вашу возможность их делать.

----------


## Николай Г.

Ребят, пожалуй не стоит агрессивно воспринимать многие посты. Ведь в сущности проблема их непонимания или не верного истолкования заключается в неверной интерпретации того, что хотели выразить их авторы. (Думал сказать одно - на словах чё-то вышло другое :Cry: )
Ведь раз уж человек считает верным указывать в традициях свою принадлежность к тому или иному толкованию учения Будды, то должен понимать, что сущность его учения заключалась именно во внимании к тому, что ты понимаешь и говоришь.
Для кого-то этот форум - единственная возможность общаться с единомышленниками, кстати такими же ищущими, заблуждающимися, пытающимися, короче идущими.

----------


## Ноки

Вот так всегда, кто то скажет веское слово разбивающее все условности сложившегося уклада, как тут же  найдутся те кто неуклонно их (условности) бдят не ведая этого.  :Smilie:  Ёрш, я то книжек уже лет десять как не читаю! Веришь?

----------


## Dondhup

Ноки, в туалет ходит то ж условность, а попробуйте не сходить  :Smilie: )))))))))
Вы в кван ум практикуете?

----------


## Ersh

> Вот так всегда, кто то скажет веское слово разбивающее все условности сложившегося уклада, как тут же  найдутся те кто неуклонно их (условности) бдят не ведая этого.  Ёрш, я то книжек уже лет десять как не читаю! Веришь?


Верю

----------


## dongen

если не читать, так и часть мозга атрофируется (связи нейронов).  :Smilie: 
хотя... а вдруг есть исключения  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> Дзен не вынесет Прибежища.
> Дзен не потерпит Мастера.
> Дзен - только свой.


в дзен НЕТ понятия "свой" как и в Дхаммападе  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> Конечно, интересно читать про то, что я забываю, а чего не забываю. Много нового про себя узнаешь со стороны. Позвольите и мне в пандан высказать свое скромное впечатление о том, что Вы пишете. Это типичные разглагольствования человека, знающего о практике дзен исключительно из популярных книг. Радостный Ноки Вам поддакивает, вместо того, чтобы действительно заняться практикой. Ну как же, он-то ведь уже дома, обложился книжками и цитатами, так, что не прошибешь.
> Мне все-таки кажется, что подобная пропаганда крайне вредна на этом форуме, и поэтому я вынужден Вас попросить либо аккуратнее относиться к своим высказываниям, либо мне придется временно ограничить Вашу возможность их делать.


Про "забывание" это просто формулировка. Я не и имел в виду Вас, простите.
Вы ведь, надеюсь, тоже не только со мной говорите. Вы остаиваете свои убеждения (заметьте: свои и убеждения, ссылки на Мастеров бесполезны). Я же просто поделился, причем не самопроизвольно, а по просьбе, и не убеждениями, а своей реакцией (как одним из множества необязательных вариантов). Спасибо, за "пропаганду чуждых убеждений". Вообще-то, я давно подавал сигнал: ОК.
  Ноки можно и не задевать (извините, Ноки, что в третьем лице). Ведь, видно же, что он в своей практике, нельзя практиковать так, как положено (кем-то). 

Про книги - смешно. Я не верю, что Вы не чувствуете дзен вокруг, в себе...
Скажете, что это не тот дзен? Не фатальный-глобальный?
Тот. Плюс сосредоточенность.

----------


## Юнонг

> в дзен НЕТ понятия "свой" как и в Дхаммападе


Вы это знаете:
В дзен вообще нет понятий.
Свой - это ты сам в состоянии дзен.
Никто не поможет.

----------


## Юнонг

> Смотря кто говорит эти слова. На ретрите все Учителя находятся в чистой линии преемственности восходящей к Будде Шакьямуни, и стали Учителями после многих лет практики под руководством квалифицированных Учителей, которая назначался с принятия Прибежища. 
> Поэтому за их словами стоит реализация. Если же человек даже не вошел в традицию то его слова мало что стоят.
> 
> Нет никакого "своего дзэна", есть Учение Будды и ложные воззрения


Вот именно.
Если различать, кто говорит - то нужно входить в традиции, и изучать учение Будды.

----------


## dongen

> Вы это знаете:
> В дзен вообще нет понятий.
> Свой - это ты сам в состоянии дзен.
> Никто не поможет.


В дзен ЕСТЬ и ПОНЯТИЯ. КРАЙНОСТЕЙ НЕТ - вечная срединность пути  :Smilie: 
Дзен-человек по "понятиям работает"  :Big Grin:

----------


## dongen

САМОСТИ вот точно нет. (Алмазная сутра).
Бодхисаттва никогда не сам, с ним мириады живых существ и миров.
А вот опора на собственные силы - енто да. Так точно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> место, которое умиротворяется парамитой постоянства; место, которое умиротворяется парамитой "Я"; место, в котором парамитой чистоты уничтожаются "знаки" наличия; место, в котором парамита блаженства не пребывает в телах и мыслях, отмеченных "знаками"; место, в котором не видны "знаки" дхарм - как существующих, так и несуществующих; место спокойного освобождения или ....
> 
> а теперь назовите это место Вы сами. бывали там?


Мне не сравниться с Вами

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот именно.
> Если различать, кто говорит - то нужно входить в традиции, и изучать учение Будды.


Будда Шакьмуни достиг в паринирвану практикуя Учения Будд прошлого, все Ученики Будды Шакьмуни достигни паринирваны практикуя Учение, данное Буддой Шакьямуни. 
Вне традиции никакой буддийской практики нет и результата - паринирваны не достичь. Если вы не вошли в традицию, то никакого права писать под своим ником слово дзэн у вас нет. 

Модератор совершенно обоснованно указал на то, что такая деятельность наносит вред живым существам и прежде всего Вам.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо.
> Но если совсем не бояться, можно затвердеть.


Если будете бояться затвердеть никогда не сможете проверить, так ли это. Будьте внимательны и отступят страхи.

----------


## Ersh

Как всегда идиотские переводы вырванных их контекста фраз, рождают чудовищ.
Люди их подхватывают, не понимают про что это и для чего это. Спросить не у кого, да и выше мы этого, чтобы идти куда-то, поклониться Учителю и спросить. Проверить на практике непонятно как, да и в лом - так как эти персонажи уже изначально убеждены в собственной "просветленности". Так появляется "свой" дзен.  Замкнутый круг. Ни хорошо ни плохо.
Было бы ни хорошо ни плохо, если бы эти люди не вылезали время от времени в публичные места с проповедями.

Когда говорят, что в дзен нет понятий - это стоит понимать прямо и тупо, без многозначных упаданий в недосказанность.
Это означает то, что написано - в медитации нет понятий. В медитации нет Прибежища. В медитации нет Будды. В медитации нет Патриарха. Встретился тебе в медитации Будда - убей Будду.

А не в каком-то абстрактном "Дзен" который чуть что упадает в недосказанность, и который у каждого свой.

- Помой пол!
- О, мастер имел в виду очистить ум!?
- Нет, помой пол, идиот, наследил с улицы....

----------


## Ноки

Пропал у одного человека топор. Подумал он на сына своего соседа и стал к нему приглядываться: ходит - как укравший топор, глядит - как укравший топор, говорит - как укравший топор; словом, каждый жест, каждое движение выдавали в нём вора.
Но вскоре тот человек стал вскапывать землю в долине и нашёл свой топор. На другой же день снова посмотрел на сына своего соседа: ни жестом, ни движением не походил он на вора.

----------


## Ersh

Жил-был человек, всеми повадками похожий на Мастера Дзен. Чуть что все про Дзен, да про про Дзен... Но ниразу не Мастер и не Дзен....

----------


## Ноки

...тот человек был очень естественен, что бы это кто то мог заметить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

В 10 правилах элементарной нравственности есть отказ от пустой болтовни ....

----------


## Ноки

Говори сейчас же где увидел пустую болтовню!

----------


## Dondhup

Вы своего Учителя спросите.

----------


## Ersh

> ...тот человек был очень естественен, что бы это кто то мог заметить.


Он всем уже уши прожужжал про свою естественность

----------


## Ноки

Потому наверное и жужжит что не слышите собственную.

----------


## Ноки

> Вы своего Учителя спросите.


 Сейчас Вы мой Учитель, вот я Вас и спрашиваю!

----------


## Good

> Потому наверное и жужжит что не слышите собственную.


Весь дом перерыл, ничего не нашел. Кто бы хоть дал попользоваться ентой самой жужжащей... :Smilie: 
Свою ещё не завел, но в планах на ближайшее время - прикупить штучек две. :Smilie: 
Вы не знаете: мудрость бонусом не дают оптовым покупателям? :Wink: 
(шутю)

----------


## Юнонг

> Если будете бояться затвердеть никогда не сможете проверить, так ли это. Будьте внимательны и отступят страхи.


Я не о страхе, а о мягкости.
Не бояться и быть невосприимчивым - одно.
Твердое умирает.

А боязнь Модераторов полезная для форума вещь....

Все.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не о страхе, а о мягкости.
> 
> А боязнь Модераторов полезная для форума вещь....
> 
> Все.


Боязнь, страх - ложные представления о беспричинности некоторых неприятных последствий (например, действий модератора, или утраты мягкости), вследствие тщетных усилий (страданий) по предупреждению или устранению этих последствий, по причине неведения чем обусловлены действия модератора или утрата мягкости.

Будьте внимательны и все страхи отступят.

----------


## Поляков

> тогда это не Ваш опыт. А просто слова.


Это цитата, читайте внимательно.

----------


## Поляков

Какой кошмар этот дзен - невозможно и страницу форума прочить что бы тебя не вытошнило. Стыдно должно быть.

----------


## Dondhup

Причем же тут дзэн  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"Сейчас Вы мой Учитель, вот я Вас и спрашиваю!"
Я сомневаюсь в возможности передачи Дхармы по интернету  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Я сомневаюсь в возможности передачи Дхармы по интернету


Кто его знает? Что касается интернета, гораздо продуктивнее читать тхеравадинов и "тибетцев", чем последователей чань. Фигово, конечно, что так сложилось. 

Если брать во внимание отсутсвие в РФ традиционных институтов (согласно корейской статистике около 70% послушников после небольшого курса сутры становятся "медитационными" монахами, остальные же продолжают свое образование), то теории остро не хватает. Отсюда и возникает все это словоблудие.  :Frown:

----------


## Юнонг

Попляшите. Если Вам неспокойно.

Лучше так:

Монахи любят метлу.
Им важен настрой на что-то свое.
Но чистота не в этом.
Грязи нет.

----------


## Ноки

> "Сейчас Вы мой Учитель, вот я Вас и спрашиваю!"
> Я сомневаюсь в возможности передачи Дхармы по интернету


 Будьте внимательны!

----------


## Dondhup

Ноки, Вы так и не ответили на мой вопрос.
Вы в какой из питерских общин линии дзэн практикуете?

----------


## Ноки

Ни в какой. Но это не повод  видеть во мне дзенствующего.

----------


## Dondhup

Вы Прибежище принимали?

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы Прибежище принимали?


Буддийская практика в любой буддийской традиции начинается с принятия Прибежища в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Без принятия Прибежища практика не является буддийской, а соотвественно и практикой одной из Махаянских школ дзэн (чань). 
Самостоятельная практика по книгам невозможна и ведет к накоплению ложных воззрений, что собственно мы и наблюдали не раз на БФ. 

Термин "дзэнствующий" из арсенала известного профанатора Клейна, наносящего большой вред Учению Будды в России, как и другие "учителя" вне линии преемственности.

Сначала вы будете "дзэнствовать", потом учить начнете. Результат известен.

----------


## Ноки

Нет. Я получил в своё время самореализацию от Шри Матаджи Нирмала Дэви.  Это не традиционно буддийское направление. И хотя сейчас я и не в этом направлении (вообще ни в каком), это явилось (во всяком случае глядя по прошествии лет) подлинным Прибежищем, ибо оно всегда во мне в любой момент.

----------


## Dondhup

> Нет. Я получил в своё время самореализацию от Шри Матаджи Нирмала Дэви.  Это не традиционно буддийское направление. И хотя сейчас я и не в этом направлении (вообще ни в каком), это явилось (во всяком случае глядя по прошествии лет) подлинным Прибежищем, ибо оно всегда во мне в любой момент.


Нашел в поисковике про основательницу этой секты
"Нирмала говорит, что ее последователи должны гордиться, ибо они принадлежат "к этой великой Истинной Религии. До сих пор не было религии, которая была бы Религией Истины" [185]. Все известные религиозные лидеры объявляются "ракшасами"(демонами) [186], а их последователи удостаиваются ярлыка фанатиков: "...на улицах все еще много ракшасов (демонов), продающих своих бутов (злых духов - М. П.), еще много обществ фанатиков, именующих себя так называемыми религиями"  [187]. Кстати, в одном из выступлений Нирмала назвала ракшасами целый народ -православных сербов, требуя их уничтожения  [188].

[185] Нирмала. 1993. №№ 10-12; 1994. № 1. С. 13. Журнал "Нирмала" выходит по-русски с конца 1991 г. и считается ежемесячным, но почти все номера - сдвоенные и даже строенные. К концу 1993 г. тираж журнала достиг максимального количества 15 000 экземпляров, затем начал уменьшаться до 4000 экз. в 1996 г. Основное содержание журнала составляют записи выступлений Нирмалы на пуджах. переведенные из сахаджистского альманаха "The Divine Cool Breeze", выходящего в Индии на английском языке. 

[186] См.: Книга мантр сахаджа-йоги. Киев. 1993. С. 148-151.
[187] Нирмала. 1994. №№ 2-4. С. 11.
[188] Сообщение пресс-службы Нирмалы Дэви от 20.04.1994. (Из архива Центра св. Иринея Лионского.) 

****************


Фантазировать о "подлинном Прибежище" можно сколько угодно, но какое это имеет отношение к дзэн-буддизму? 
В любой момент у живых существ в сознании страсть, гнев и неведение, что заставляет нас из жизни в жизнь страдать под властью кармы.

----------


## Ноки

> как и другие "учителя" вне линии преемственности.


Вот это делает из Прибежища - убежище с сектантским акцентом. У других Учителей есть то же линия преемственности которая может быть не знакома Вам. Поэтому и говорю Вам будьте внимательны. Будет ли Бодхисаттва любить меньше тех кто Прибежище не принял? Отсюда рождается внимательность.

----------


## Dondhup

Ноки, простите, но ваши слова не имеют смысла. Это обычная демогогия не о чем.


Не получив наставлений в разделах Писанья, 
                                           строим собственные ложные «теории»,
Не очистив свое отношение, о других отзываемся плохо!
С криком ЧЕМ-СЕ-ЧЕМ!  растопчи главу губительным 
                                                                                             заблуждениям!
С криком МАРАЯ! порази в самое сердце врага –
                                           привязанность к Я и его слугу-палача!
Если практиковать буддийское Учение, то нужно это делать в рамках Писания (трипитаки). Буддийскую практику не следует переиначивать согласно своему пониманию. Если это происходит, то только из-за привязанности к своему Я. Нужно научиться созерцать чистое видение. Не имея его, не надо высказывать ложные суждения. Некоторые по этой же причине не перестают вредить своим недругам, если не открыто, так исподтишка. Здесь опять же виновата привязанность к Я. Поэтому нужно попирать ногами заблуждение и сразить в сердце привязанность к Я и его слугу.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

Вот это делает из Прибежища - убежище с сектантским акцентом. У других Учителей есть то же линия преемственности которая может быть не знакома Вам. Поэтому и говорю Вам будьте внимательны. Будет ли Бодхисаттва любить меньше тех кто Прибежище не принял? Отсюда рождается внимательность.
--------------------
Прибежище - это как раз и есть обращение к защите Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи. Зашщите от чего? От страданий которые испытывают из жизни в жизнь живые существа, находящиеся под под властью кармы и клешь.

Секта - это как раз практика вне чистой линии передачи, разговоры о "секстантве" буддистов на БФ неуместны. 

"У других Учителей есть то же линия преемственности которая может быть не знакома Вам. " МЫ ведем разговор о практике буддизма и в частности школы чань, разговоры ор линиях преемственности и практиках не буддийских учителей опять же никакого отношения к буддийскому форуму не имеют. Только практика Учения Будд ведет к подлинному освобождению от страданий и обретению счастья, практики которые дают учителя других духовных традиций к такой цели не приводят, это можно понять анализируя Учение Будды и другие учения, с опорой на опыт собственной практики. 
Будды и Бодхисаттвы приходят в наш мире именно с целью передачи Учения Будды, никакого другого способа помочь живым существам освободиться от оков сансары нет. 

Пробуждать кундалини я не собираюсь, эта практика ведет к сумашествие, о чем я получал наставления от одного из своих Учителей Ваджраяны.
Кстати в одной питерской психушке во времена популярности йоги было целое отделение тех у кого "поднялось кундалини"  :Smilie: 

Хотите пробуждать - пробуждает, но ваша подпись чань под вашим ником - это обычный обман.

----------


## Ноки

Не имеет смысла наше дальнейшее общение Dondhup. 
Вы не внимательны! Уф!
Не чему у Вас учиться!
Такое Прибежище которое Вы иллюстрируете *никогда* не приму!

----------


## Dondhup

Учить Дхарме можно только человека, у которого отсутствуют ошибки трех сосудов.
А учить через интернет вообще невозможно. Так что я даже не пытаюсь Вас чему то учить.

Мы с вами не лично общаемся в привате,  а публично на БФ и то что здесь пишем имеет значения не только для нас, но и для тех кто читает.

Что касается Ваших домыслов относительно моей внимательности и прочих качеств, то оставлю из на Вашей совести.

Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Ноки

> Учить Дхарме можно только человека, у которого отсутствуют ошибки трех сосудов.
> А учить через интернет вообще невозможно.


Перестаньте видеть ошибки других видя их! Быть может тогда осознаете в том числе и возможности интернета.
Честь имею!

----------


## Dondhup

"Три изъяна сосуда [Три изъяна сосуда] таковы:

1) изъян перевернутого сосуда - неспособность слушать;
2) изъян дырявого сосуда - неспособность запоминать услышанное;
3) изъян сосуда, испорченного ядом, - обыкновение смешивать [услышанное] со своими заблуждениями.

1.2.1.1.1. [Изъян перевернутого сосуда]

Слушая Дхарму, необходимо, не позволяя сознанию слуха ни на что отвлекаться, сосредоточиться на звуке, передающем Дхарму, и внимать. Не слушать таким образом - все равно что наливать драгоценную жидкость в сосуд, перевернутый вверх дном. Пусть телом ты присутствуешь на учении, ты не услышишь ни единого слова Дхармы.

1.2.1.1.2. [Изъян дырявого сосуда]

Относиться к Дхарме поверхностно и не удерживать ее в уме - все равно что наливать драгоценную жидкость в сосуд с дырявым дном: сколько ни лей, в нем ничего не останется. Ты не сможешь претворить учения в практику, сколько бы ни слушал Дхарму.

1.2.1.1.3. [Изъян сосуда, испорченного ядом]

Если слушать Дхарму с порочными намерениями, например с желанием укрепить свое положение и славу, или находиться при этом под влиянием пяти ядов - вожделения, ненависти, неведения, [гордыни и ревности], - Дхарма не окажет благотворного воздействия на твой ум. На деле Дхарма станет противоположностью Дхармы. Это все равно что наливать драгоценную влагу в отравленный сосуд. По этому поводу индийский мудрец Дампа сказал:

Слушай Дхарму, как олень слушает музыку.
Размышляй о Дхарме, как кочевник-северянин стрижет овцу.
Медитируй, как немой вкушает яства.
Усердно практикуй Дхарму, как голодный як ест траву.
Обрети плод, как солнце выходит из-за облаков.

Мудрец говорит, что, слушая Дхарму, нужно быть похожим на завороженного звуками вины оленя, который не замечает, как затаившийся охотник выпускает в него отравленную стрелу. Молитвенно сложив руки и не отвлекаясь умом ни на какие иные мысли, надлежит внимать Дхарме с восторгом, от которого по телу бегут мурашки, а глаза наполняются слезами.

Если же ты присутствуешь на учении лишь телом, а ум увлечен посторонними мыслями, рот занят болтовней, глаза смотрят по сторонам, то это никуда не годится. Слушая Дхарму, нужно прекратить все, даже благочестивые, действия: не произносить молитв, не перебирать четок - только внимать. Даже если ты слушал именно так, после этого нужно помнить смысл всего сказанного и не забывать постоянно применять его на практике.

Будда сказал:
Я показываю путь к освобождению,
Но знай, что обретение освобождения зависит от тебя самого.
Следовательно, гуру дает наставления ученику, только чтобы научить его, как слушать Дхарму, как практиковать, как избегать неблагих действий, как совершать благие действия и как принять [Дхарму] всем сердцем. Ученик должен помнить [наставления гуру] и неуклонно им следовать. Если ты не принимаешь их всем сердцем, то, хотя от слушания Дхармы может быть минимальная польза, ты все равно не поймешь смысла слов, а это равносильно тому, что ты не слышал их вовсе. И даже если ты воспринял наставления всем сердцем, но смешал их с заблуждением, они никогда не будут чистой Дхармой. Несравненный Дагпо

Ринпоче сказал:
Если не следовать Дхарме как подобает, сама Дхарма может стать причиной перерождения в низших мирах.
Следовательно, если противоречить гуру и Дхарме, которые выше тебя, осуждать своих духовных спутников, которые находятся на одном уровне с тобой, а также самонадеянно пренебрегать кармическими последствиями и таить иные безнравственные мысли, - это приведет к рождению в низших мирах. Избегай всего этого."

Патрул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Я получил в своё время самореализацию от Шри Матаджи Нирмала Дэви.


Как можно получить самореализацию от кого-нибудь? Это оксюморон какой-то.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я получил в своё время самореализацию от Шри Матаджи Нирмала Дэви.  Это не традиционно буддийское направление. И хотя сейчас я и не в этом направлении (вообще ни в каком), это явилось (во всяком случае глядя по прошествии лет) подлинным Прибежищем


Прошу вас сменить традицию в профайле хотя бы на "нет". За пропаганду небуддийской (и на самом деле даже не индуистской) секты получаете предупреждение, при повторной проповеди пол_у_чите бан.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

"Пропаганда (лат. - propaganda - подлежащее распространению) - распространение каких-либо идей с целью привлечения сторонников."

Ноки, вы действительно пропагандировали "псевдоиндуистскую секту" согласно этому определению или нет? Вы вербуете здесь сторонников? Сообщения потёрли, теперь не поймешь, что там было.

----------


## Dondhup

Наш форум с одной стороны позволяет лучше узнать друг друга практикующим буддистам разны традиций, я например благодаря БФ нашел хороших друзей, с другой позволяет новичкам прийти к реальной практике в той или иной буддийской традиции от тхеравады до дзогчен. К сожалению в силу причин и условий некторые люди ограничиваются только участием в БФ а в реальные общины, где они могу получать наставления от больших Учителей ,  приходить не хотят.  И ничего с этим сделать нельзя, пока сами люди не накопят добродетель и не прийти к Дхарме. Модераторам приходиться регулярно тратить свое время на отслеживание подобной деятельности на БФ.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Стоит кому-то написать, что он получил посвящение или обучался не в традиционной буддийской общине - как это называют пропагандой небуддийского учения. Неужели человеку нельзя рассказать что-то из своей личной жизни, из своего духовного пути? Прям поражаюсь нетерпимости. Это такой же человек,  о двух руках и ногах, просто содержание ума немного другое. Нет, давай вешать на него ярлыки о сектах и прочее. Вы человека то видите за деревьями? Буддист, индуист и прочее - это просто ярлыки. Ну сколько раз это можно повторять?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Терпимость не означает превращения форума в дом терпимости.  :Smilie:  Я с уважением отношусь к индуизму, ко многим другим небуддийским духовным традициям, да и и сам не совсем ортодокс. Но извините: пропаганды явных тоталитарных сект здесь до сих пор не было и не будет. Тем более что дама, от которой Ноки получил "самореализацию", называет последователей настоящего, традиционного буддизма (как и любой другой религии, кроме её собственной) демонами-ракшасами. Информацию о "сахаджа йоге" можете легко сами найти в интернете, если вам так интересно.

----------


## Ноки

> "Пропаганда (лат. - propaganda - подлежащее распространению) - распространение каких-либо идей с целью привлечения сторонников."
> 
> Ноки, вы действительно пропагандировали "псевдоиндуистскую секту" согласно этому определению или нет? Вы вербуете здесь сторонников? Сообщения потёрли, теперь не поймешь, что там было.


Зачем же так!  Я отвечал на вопросы. К тому же я уже лет пять как не в сахадже..   Не согласно этому определению. И откуда только берутся такие определения?

----------


## Николай Г.

Дзен (чань), кстати - буддийская СЕКТА! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вот и давайте обсуждать наши секты,  :Smilie:  а не совершенно чуждые Дхарме.




> я уже лет пять как не в сахадже.


Тем не менее, вы занимаетесь рекламой этой секты. *ТЧК* И посмотрите на тему топика.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Я вот давно хотел написать: народ, разве вы не чувствуете всю смехотворность ситуации? Да какая разница в какой человек секте, если он так или иначе в секте? Нет, давайте соберемся в нашем углу песочницы, а остальных сюда не пустим. Не бери мою машинку, не лезь со своим самосвалом... и т.д.))
Вон, тут Huandi как-то написал, пошел болеть за футбол... Вот это всё и объясняет. Не имеет это отношение к Дхарме, люди играются в своих-чужих. Мы выиграли, вы проиграли, мы лучше, вы хуже,  а ты вообще бяка...))
Ну, детский сад ведь...))

----------


## Dondhup

> Дзен (чань), кстати - буддийская СЕКТА!


Дзен - одна из традиционных буддийских школ, а никак не секта. По крайней мере в том значении этого слова, которое используется в русском языке  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я вот давно хотел написать: народ, разве вы не чувствуете всю смехотворность ситуации?


Нет, плакать хочется...




> Да какая разница в какой человек секте, если он так или иначе в секте?


Разница в учении и практике "секты", в том, куда она человека ведёт. К просветлению или к безумию. И потом, слово "секта" в английском языке (просто религиозное течение, школа) и в русском - две большие разницы. Сахаджа йога - именно классическая тоталитарная секта.




> Нет, давайте соберемся в нашем углу песочницы, а остальных сюда не пустим.


Это не песочница, а место общения буддистов. Для всех остальных искателей есть масса эзотерических и даже "дзенских" интернет-тусовок.

----------


## Song Goku

я извиняюсь, пост немножко не в тему..... но тут кто-то что-то говорил о практике без практики....
В аспекте шуньи все дхармы являются не более чем призрачными иллюзиями, а все феноменальное бытие рассматривается как изначально успокоенное и пустотное. Отсюда делается вывод, что нет ничего, от чего нужно было бы освобождаться или что нужно было бы приобретать, и нет никакой особой практики, которую нужно было бы практиковать для достижения "просветления". Нужно только в каждый момент созерцать пустотность всех дхарм, и тогда в случае спонтанного возникновения мысли, различающей субъект и объект, она в то же мгновение будет осознаваться как пустотная, и, таким образом, индивид не будет терять целостного восприятия бытия, лишенного множественности, и избежит появления иллюзии индивидуального "Я". Как писал Цзунми во "Введении...",

    "когда будет понято, что все признаки пустотны, несомненно никаких мыслей не останется в сознании. С появлением мысли человек в тот же миг осознает это, и вместе с этим осознанием мысль превращается в ничто... Хотя возможно множество путей практики, отсутствие мысли – основной путь. Только когда человек придет к осознанию отсутствия мысли, естественным образом придут к успокоению страсть и ненависть, естественным образом станут сияющими сострадание и мудрость, дурные кармические последствия сами собой отсекутся и деяния, накапливающие заслуги, естественным образом станут успешны. Если до конца понять, что все признаки лишены признаков, то естественным образом будет осуществляться практика без практики" 

"Практика без практики", реализующая спонтанное "просветление" и основанная на отношении и к "омрачению", и к "просветлению" как изначально пустым, противопоставлялась приверженцами этой теории подходу и практике в традиции дхармалакшаны, требующим очищения от "загрязнений" и созерцания "истинной природы". 

"когда есть понимание того, что эта истинная реальность является самовозникшей (svayambhu), в сознании не появится мысль о длительности в практике просветления. Просветление и есть само сознание, никто не может использовать сознание для того, чтобы культивировать сознание. Зло – это также само сознание. Никто не может отсечь сознание посредством самого сознания. He-отсекание и некультивация, свободное следование собственной природе может быть названо освобождением (vimoksha). Природа [сознания] подобна пустоте; ничто не может быть добавлено к ней, и ничто не может быть изъято, какова же необходимость в ее восполнении? Что нужно делать, так это только остановить свою карму и питать свои духовные силы в любое время и в любом месте, где бы ни находился, крепя чрево святости и демонстрируя чудо спонтанности. Это и есть истинное пробуждение, истинная практика и истинная реализация"


*это to Ersh..*..
 А вот насчет медитации и кирпичей:
"Мацзу остановился в монастыре Цюаньфа в Наньюе, где у него была хижина для жизни в уединении и занятий медитацией. Он даже не смотрел на тех, кто заходил к нему. Однажды Хуайжан пришел, чтобы увидеться с ним, но Мацзу не обратил внимания на гостя. Увидев необычное выражение лица Мацзу, Хуайжан вспомнил предсказание шестого патриарха и попытался обратить Мацзу. Хуайжан взял кирпич у двери хижины и стал его тереть, но Мацзу снова не обратил никакого внимания. Прошло много времени, пока Мацзу не спросил: "Что вы делаете?" Хуайжан ответил: "Я шлифую кирпич, чтобы сделать зеркало". Мацзу спросил: "Как можно сделать зеркало, шлифуя кирпич?" Наставник сказал: "Если нельзя сделать зеркало, шлифуя кирпич, как можно стать буддой, сидя в медитации?" Тогда Мацзу поднялся со своего сидения и спросил наставника: "Что же тогда нужно делать?" Наставник сказал: "Если повозка, которую тянет вол, не движется, кого нужно погонять – вола или повозку?" Затем он спросил: "Ты хочешь сидеть в сосредоточении или хочешь стать сидячим буддой? Если ты хочешь сидеть в сосредоточении, то сосредоточение – это ни сидение, ни лежание. Если ты хочешь стать сидячим буддой, то будда не есть неподвижность, более того, [его противоположность], и это движение не будет ни принятием, ни отбрасыванием. Если ты сидишь, [чтобы стать] буддой, то ты просто убиваешь его. Если ты держишься за сидение, то ты никогда не реализуешь дхарму". Услышав эти слова, Мацзу достиг просветления"



"Заблуждающиеся люди привязываются к внешнему и когда начинают [заниматься] практикой психической концентрации "экавьюха-самадхи", то принимают за прямоту сознания неподвижное сидение (т.е. сидячую медитацию. – С. Н.) и искоренение из сознания ложных взглядов, полагая, что это и есть сосредоточенность "экавьюха-самадхи". Занятия такой практикой уподобляют [человека] бесчувственным [вещам] и создают препятствия к Пути-Дао. Но Дао должно течь беспрепятственно, как можно ему препятствовать? Если сознание задерживается на вещах, то, значит, оно связывает само себя... А есть еще люди, которые учат сидеть и созерцать сидение, созерцать чистоту, не двигаясь и не активируя [сознание]. Занимаясь такой практикой, заблуждающиеся люди не только не обретают просветления, но еще больше укрепляются в своих заблуждениях, и таких людей тысячи. Обучающие такому пути с самого начала вводят в великое заблуждение"

----------


## Song Goku

*Ерш!!!! Намо Амитофо!!!))*)


А вот насчет ереси.... в Да Чэн Ци Син Лун говорится, что тот кто подвержен заблуждением и проповедует о наличии "Я" у дхарм и/или наличии "Я" у личности, тот либо последователь внешних учений, либо еретик.....

----------


## Dondhup

Даже Бодхисаттвы 10 змли воспринимают некоторые объекты опираясь на концепции, и только Будды воспринимают все объекты внеконцептуально такими какими они являются на самом деле.
Если Вы думаете, что осознание пустотности - это простое отстуствие мыслей, то далеко с таким пониманием не уйдете.
Остановите мысли и что произойдет? Вы обрели Три тела, сиддхи мирские и внемирcкие, всезнание и всеведение? Это легко проверить разогнавшись и попробовав пройти через ближайшую стенку  :Smilie: 

Я никогда не слышал, что бы кто то достиг состояния Будды или даже хоть какого то небольшого продвижения по пути, только  читая умные книжки по дзэн, думая о практике без практике  :Smilie:

----------


## Song Goku

> Даже Бодхисаттвы 10 змли воспринимают некоторые объекты опираясь на концепции, и только Будды воспринимают все объекты внеконцептуально такими какими они являются на самом деле.
> Если Вы думаете, что осознание пустотности - это простое отстуствие мыслей, то далеко с таким пониманием не уйдете.
> Остановите мысли и что произойдет? Вы обрели Три тела, сиддхи мирские и внемирcкие, всезнание и всеведение? Это легко проверить разогнавшись и попробовав пройти через ближайшую стенку 
> 
> Я никогда не слышал, что бы кто то достиг состояния Будды или даже хоть какого то небольшого продвижения по пути, только  читая умные книжки по дзэн, думая о практике без практике


Ну эт Вы уж не со мной полемезируйте, а с Фа Цзаном, Цзун Ми и Хуэй Неном :Stick Out Tongue: 
А если Вам так надо, то и разбегайтесь))))) психиатричка Вам обеспечена вместе с сопутствующими аминазином, тизирцином и галоперидолом)))))
Так бодисаттвы уж на 6 ступени не опираются на концепции))) почитайте Цзингуанмин цзюйше ван цзун))))

----------


## Dondhup

Вы не допускаете мысли что неправильно воспринимаете то что написали приведенные Вами Фа Цзан, Цзун Ми и Хуэй Неном?

Мне разбегаться никуда не нужно, я себя просветленным Буддой не считаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Song Goku

да Вы лучше пошаманьте, может просветление и нашаманите))) Махакалка поможеть)))
И, кстати, лишь отражаю Ваш тон)))
Вы агрессивно и критично - лишь отзеркаливаю))))

----------


## Song Goku

Учитель сказал, что помимо медитации необходимо читать сутры и шастры, тогда праджня приумножится....но также и шилу практиковать обязательно....
 может Вы думаете, что мудрее монаха??? у Вас больше опыта???
никто и не говорил, что кто-то себя считает буддой)))
 если уж Вы что-то увидели, то это лишь Ваши омраченные клеша))))

----------


## Dondhup

"Учитель сказал, что помимо медитации необходимо читать сутры и шастры, тогда праджня приумножится....но также и шилу практиковать обязательно....
может Вы думаете, что мудрее монаха??? у Вас больше опыта???
никто и не говорил, что кто-то себя считает буддой)))
если уж Вы что-то увидели, то это лишь Ваши омраченные клеша))))"

В приведенных Вами выше цитатах ни слова о сутрах, шастрах нет. Не говоря уже о том что за компьютером сидете Вы, а не автор вышеприведеннх строк, поэтому и оппонент в диспуте в данном случае Вы а не Учителя.

Кстати, что в прочитанных Вами в стурах и шастрах говорится про уважение к оппоненту, про 10 правил элементарной нравственности и уважение к другим буддийским школам?
По Ешей Гамбо Вы лихо завернули, не боитесь карму испортить? Это же гневное воплощение Гуань инь. Тем более шутить с Ним я некому бы не посоветовал, хотя ... может Он так внимание обратит и вразумит  :Smilie:

----------


## Song Goku

> "Учитель сказал, что помимо медитации необходимо читать сутры и шастры, тогда праджня приумножится....но также и шилу практиковать обязательно....
> может Вы думаете, что мудрее монаха??? у Вас больше опыта???
> никто и не говорил, что кто-то себя считает буддой)))
> если уж Вы что-то увидели, то это лишь Ваши омраченные клеша))))"
> 
> В приведенных Вами выше цитатах ни слова о сутрах, шастрах нет. Не говоря уже о том что за компьютером сидете Вы, а не автор вышеприведеннх строк, поэтому и оппонент в диспуте в данном случае Вы а не Учителя.
> 
> Кстати, что в прочитанных Вами в стурах и шастрах говорится про уважение к оппоненту, про 10 правил элементарной нравственности и уважение к другим буддийским школам?
> По Ешей Гамбо Вы лихо завернули, не боитесь карму испортить? Это же гневное воплощение Гуань инь. Тем более шутить с Ним я некому бы не посоветовал, хотя ... может Он так внимание обратит и вразумит


в коем веке зашел в инет, а тут шаманы накинулись....
эт, вообще-то, раздел Чань! Вы ошиблись немного!))))
 а чтобы уважения требовать, прежде самому надо его проявлять! 
Да  уж в предыдущих постах все сказано!!!!


"Это же гневное воплощение Гуань инь."
Вы вообще поняли , что написали???????? Че за ересь!!!

----------


## Кумо

> "Это же гневное воплощение Гуань инь. Тем более шутить с Ним я некому бы не посоветовал, хотя ...


Не боимся  :Smilie: 

Зачем вы в этом разделе?

----------


## Song Goku

[HTML]По Ешей Гамбо Вы лихо завернули, не боитесь карму испортить? Это же гневное воплощение Гуань инь. Тем более шутить с Ним я некому бы не посоветовал, хотя ... может Он так внимание обратит и вразумит[/HTML]
 А Вы не боитесь???? а то как-то по тибетски заворачиваете!!!! гневное воплощение Путина на Вас внимание обратит и вразумит))))))) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

> *Ерш!!!! Намо Амитофо!!!))*)
> 
> 
> А вот насчет ереси.... в Да Чэн Ци Син Лун говорится, что тот кто подвержен заблуждением и проповедует о наличии "Я" у дхарм и/или наличии "Я" у личности, тот либо последователь внешних учений, либо еретик.....


Вы утверждаете, что Оле Нидал проповедует о наличии "Я" у дхарм?

----------


## Song Goku

Ну да))) вот давече на проповеди был))) и не только у дхарм, но и у личности)))
Да кажется, Максим говорил, что все нужно проверять относительно Учения о 4 благородных истинах....
 да что он Вам так сдался??? он что Ваш Учитель??? Он вообще тантрик))))
Насчет Ши Дэ Цяня, Вы сами знаете, там все сложно.....

----------


## Ersh

Вы действительно были на Учении у Оле Нидала, и слышали это? Какими словами он это говорил?
Насчет Ши Дэцяня - что там сложного, или Вы знаете что-то о Ши Дэцяне,  чего не знаю я? Вы лично встречались с Ши Дэцянем, где, когда?
Я привык, что вечно что-то путаете и перевираете, но это уже мне начинает надоедать. А вкупе с прямыми оскорблениями буддийских учителей, это сами знаете...

----------


## Song Goku

Ну что ж Вы так агрессивно-то????

----------


## Ersh

Ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопросы.

----------


## Ersh

Поскольку ответов и объяснений не воспоследовало, я Вас прошу впредь быть очень аккуратным в высказываниях о буддийских учителях любой традиции.

----------


## Dondhup

> Не боимся 
> 
> Зачем вы в этом разделе?


Границы существует только в нашем уме, я люблю дзэн так же как тибетский буддизм. И никаких принципиальных противоречий между ними никогда не находил.
Высказываться же об Авалокитешваре дурно это мягко говоря глупо,  не зависимо от раздела и традиции. По крайней мере для буддиста  :Smilie:

----------


## Оскольд

офф-топ



> Зачем вы в этом разделе?



-Что Вы здесь!?
-Чтобы вот...
(с)М.Задорнов

...навеяло...

----------


## Dondhup

Каждое слово Дхармы драгоценно, не зависимо от того какой Учитель его произносит - тхеравадин, дзэновец или тантрист. Придерживаться другого подхода - это типичное сектанство, которое станет большим препятствием для практики.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

> в коем веке зашел в инет, а тут шаманы накинулись....
> эт, вообще-то, раздел Чань! Вы ошиблись немного!))))
>  а чтобы уважения требовать, прежде самому надо его проявлять! 
> Да  уж в предыдущих постах все сказано!!!!
> 
> 
> "Это же гневное воплощение Гуань инь."
> Вы вообще поняли , что написали???????? Че за ересь!!!



Ваше мнение,что буддисты тибетской линии практикуют шаманизм просто смешно. Подобными сомнительными аргументами преимущества с диспуте не завоюешь, а вот карму можно испортить легко. Не в гневе с мечом совершаются самые дурные поступки, а языком, сидя на мягких подушках или с учетом современных условий сидя за компьютером в интернете. 

Для справки:
Гуаньинь - это Авалокитешвара в мирной форме, Ешей Гамбо (Шестирукий Махакала) это гневная форма Авалокитешвары. Даже Восхваление Ешей Гамбо начинается с поклонения Авалокитешваре  :Smilie:

----------


## Кумо

> Для справки:
> Гуаньинь - это Авалокитешвара в мирной форме, Ешей Гамбо (Шестирукий Махакала) это гневная форма Авалокитешвары. Даже Восхваление Ешей Гамбо начинается с поклонения Авалокитешваре


Для справки:

Будда говорил, что верить следует только себе, также как и черпать силы только в себе. Что вы носитесь с этими картинками и статуэтками? :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"Будда говорил, что верить следует только себе, также как и черпать силы только в себе. "
Цитату пожалуйста из сутры.

"Что вы носитесь с этими картинками и статуэтками?"
Это Вы к чему?

----------


## Кумо

> "Будда говорил, что верить следует только себе, также как и черпать силы только в себе. "
> Цитату пожалуйста из сутры.
> 
> "Что вы носитесь с этими картинками и статуэтками?"
> Это Вы к чему?



"Сами светите себе, сами охраняйте себя, в самих себе найдите убежище! - Истина да будет вам светом! Истина да будет вам убежищем! Не ищите опоры ни в чем, кроме как в самих себе!..."

----------


## Dondhup

Какая это сутра, кто переводчик.
Кроме того в традицонном буддизме практик опираются на комментарии, разъясняющими суть сутр. Для того чтобы знать Учение сутр и правильно практиковать нужно знать и понимать почти все сутры, а не несколько штук. Такими исключительными способностями обладают только практик большой реализации, поэтому для обычных людей они пишу комментарии. Например класса ламрим. В дзэне все так же.

----------


## Ersh

> Для справки:
> 
> Будда говорил, что верить следует только себе, также как и черпать силы только в себе. Что вы носитесь с этими картинками и статуэтками?


Если Будда говорил, что верить нужно только себе - стоит ли верить этим словам Будыы? Говори!

----------


## Dondhup

Еще хорошо при этом палкой пригрозить  :Smilie: ))))))))

----------


## Ersh

Да он все никак до ближайшей палки не доберется... Этож надо духовный подвиг совершить!

----------


## Song Goku

Кто-то заодно с тибетскими сепаратистами))))
 А ведь разные школы буддизма опираются на различные  сутры, а не на все сразу:р

----------


## Dondhup

А кто то впадает в сектанство  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Song Goku забанен на две недели за неуважение других традиций буддизма.

----------


## Кумо

> Song Goku забанен на две недели за неуважение других традиций буддизма.


Можно и меня? Мне тибетцы неприятны)

----------


## Dondhup

А как же равностное отношение ко всем живым существам?
Предварительная практика для порождения Бодхичитты?

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати у меня много друзей из разных традиций в том числе и среди давно практикующих дэзновцев  :Smilie:  И никаких проблем  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

А можно самому принять решение, и раз так - просто уйти с форума?
Или использовать ощущение неприятного в практике?
Или наконец познакомиться с кем-нибудь в реале, чтобы проверить свои ощущения? Дондуп будет в Москве 25 числа  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Я с удовольствием пообщаюсь  :Smilie: )))))

----------

